# Nacionalista hiperventilada acosa al trabajador de un centro social por tener tres carteles donde pone «aquagym», «pistas 1-2-3-4» y «tortilla de pata



## In brick we trust (30 Dic 2022)

Nacionalista hiperventilada acosa al trabajador de un centro social por tener tres carteles donde pone «aquagym», «pistas 1-2-3-4» y «tortilla de patatas 10 euros».


----------



## ULTRAPACO (30 Dic 2022)

*PUTA NAZI-ONALISTA*


----------



## BikeroII (30 Dic 2022)

Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas. 

Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (30 Dic 2022)

¡Pero si no sabe hablar bien el catalán! No se dice _lletrerus_ sino _rètols_.


----------



## 4ken4t0n (30 Dic 2022)

La peña está fatal. Puto meteorito joder


----------



## butricio (30 Dic 2022)

Señora,no se que cojones habla,creo que me dice algo de los carteles.

Estan en ESPAÑOL señora,en ESPAÑOL.


----------



## Wasi (30 Dic 2022)

Ufff menudo autocontrol, bravo por el señor, a mí esa voz en un mal día me puede costar la cárcel, casi le doy una hostia al móvil


----------



## charofilia (30 Dic 2022)

ELLLLLLLLL PROPIETARI dice que te vayas a tomar por tu puto culo de charo


----------



## EnergiaLibre (30 Dic 2022)

Ojala la pillen unos obscuros y le abran en canal, en cagalà eso sí.


----------



## Hijodeperkins (30 Dic 2022)

Vaya tela la tipa. Salir a la calle a hacer la subnormal.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



a tomar x culo el hilo jajjajajjajj a mamar hezpañordos


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (30 Dic 2022)

Jajaja ver a Charos regurgitando bilis le alegra a uno la tarde


----------



## Onesimo39 (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



No se que hace usted hablando castellano si tanta alergia tiene al idioma y tanto nos odia... Pero aquí le tenemos cada día. Te tocas por las noches pensando en castellanos?

Haga el favor de no usar la lengua que tanto odia y escribir en vasco


----------



## BikeroII (30 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> No se que hace usted hablando castellano si tanta alergia tiene al idioma y tanto nos odia... Pero aquí le tenemos cada día. Te tocas por las noches pensando en castellanos?
> 
> Haga el favor de no usar la lengua que tanto odia y escribir en vasco



Primeramente el origen del "castellano" como fuente escrita se dio en Navarra, cuando la península ibérica era barbarie y derroción, pero como tantas cosas los españoles os lo apropiasteis. 

Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará en euskera o inglés los paletos españoles como usted no se enteraría de nada.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (30 Dic 2022)

Yo hubiese puesto _tortilla española_ en vez de _de patatas_.


----------



## Saco de papas (30 Dic 2022)

En que idioma habla la subnormal esa? parece de gibraltar.


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Dic 2022)

El trabajador tiene cara de sufrido remero medio.

Una lástima.

Espero que pueda presentar una demanda por grabarle sin su consentimiento. Las pruebas las tiene.


----------



## ray merryman (30 Dic 2022)

Debería haberle respondido "Ho va a traduir la teva puta mare",y seguir leyendo tranquilamente.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Primeramente el origen del "castellano" como fuente escrita se dio en Navarra, cuando la península ibérica era barbarie y derroción, pero como tantas cosas los españoles os lo apropiasteis.
> 
> Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará en euskera o inglés los paletos españoles como usted no se enteraría de nada.



No te expresas en castellano. Te expresas en español.

De lenguas sabes bien poco, ¿eh?


----------



## Godofredo1099 (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



El español es la lengua materna de más de un 70% de los Barceloneses y la oficial del Estado, así que un respeto, que igual los inadaptados son los nacionalistas que pretenden volver al monolinguismo que había en Cataluña en 1880 cuando eso ya no es posible. El bilingüismo es irreversible y lo mejor que pueden hacer es aceptarlo y no avanzar en conflictos lingüísticos estériles que no conducen más que al odio, al resentimiento y a la confrontación social.
El caso de Irlanda es paradigmático al respecto, por mucho intento de promover el gaélico en las últimas décadas y a pesar de la independencia de UK, el inglés sigue siendo la lengua preferida por la mayoría de los ciudadanos en Eire.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



El castellano nació como un esqueje contra el vascuence en el Reino de Nájera, de hecho las primeras composiciones en ese idioma fueron de Gonzalo de Berceo en el Monasterio de San Millán de la Cogolla , actual CCAA de La Rioja.
PD: La mitad de Navarra es Castellana/aragonesa y si no pregunta en Tudela , en Cascante o en Fitero si alguien se siente euskaldún y ya verás que te dicen...


----------



## BikeroII (30 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No te expresas en castellano. Te expresas en español.
> 
> De lenguas sabes bien poco, ¿eh?



Castellano, español...lengua de conquista, exterminador de las minorías en cualquier caso...algo que hay que confrontar...SIEMPRE.


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Dic 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Debería haberle respondido "Ho va a traduir la teva puta mare",y seguir leyendo tranquilamente.



Esta gentuza está loca y además es una charo.

Nunca sabes por dónde va a salir la cosa. A lo mejor le tocas el morro y te metes en un jaleo judicial o yo que sé.

Yo antes pensaba así, pero de un tiempo a esta parte con esta gentuza mientras que no me insulten gravemente o agredan paso de hacerles caso. Se van dando por culo pero se van.


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano, español...lengua de conquista, exterminador de las minorías en cualquier caso...algo que hay que confrontar...SIEMPRE.



Tu madre debe estar muy orgullosa de que puedas hablar euskera.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano, español...lengua de conquista, exterminador de las minorías en cualquier caso...algo que hay que confrontar...SIEMPRE.



Sí, bueno. Tú a tu rollo, pero estás escribiendo en español.

Intenta meter la cuchara en estos temas cuando sepas de qué hablas. Si no, reverendo ridículo.


----------



## Black Jack (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



Ese racismo bueno ahí, luego que porqué se odia a los catalanes.


----------



## BikeroII (30 Dic 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> El castellano nació como un esqueje *contra* el vascuence en el Reino de Nájera, de hecho las primeras composiciones en ese idioma fueron de Gonzalo de Berceo en el Monasterio de San Millán de la Cogolla , actual CCAA de La Rioja.
> PD: La mitad de Navarra es Castellana/aragonesa y si no pregunta en Tudela , en Cascante o en Fitero si alguien se siente euskaldún y ya verás que te dicen...



Eres muuuuy ignorante...no vale la pena ni que te conteste.

Solo decirte tontolaba que la gente tiene derecho a sentirse como le sale de los cojones. En cualquier caso euskaldún no es un sentimiento sino un condición, como ser castellano parlante.


----------



## Centinela (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



Odio, racismo y supremacismo. Sin lugar a dudas eres nacionalista.


----------



## Onesimo39 (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Primeramente el origen del "castellano" como fuente escrita se dio en Navarra, cuando la península ibérica era barbarie y derroción, pero como tantas cosas los españoles os lo apropiasteis.
> 
> Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará en euskera o inglés los paletos españoles como usted no se enteraría de nada.



Juraría que el castellano se dió en La Rioja... Que es la cuna de este... Bueno bueno... Apropiación cultural... El de los paisos catalans con Colón catalán... Si a poco.... Si entonces es navarro el castellano para que pedís rotulado dos veces?

Pero es un poco absurdo que nos odie tanto y quiera estar rodeado de nosotros siempre, no cree? Si tan agradables fuesen sus vecinos estaría con ellos hablando el vasco que tanto le gusta y no rodeado de malvados castellanos, hablando castellano no? Como ese nazi ruso, que odiaba a los mejicanos y se fue a vivir a Méjico


----------



## sepultada en guano (30 Dic 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> ¡Pero si no sabe hablar bien el catalán! No se dice _lletrerus_ sino _rètols_.



yetreru de toda la vida.


----------



## BikeroII (30 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Juraría que el castellano se *dió en La Rioja.*.. Que es la cuna de este... Bueno bueno... Apropiación cultural... El de los paisos catalans con Colón catalán... Si a poco.... Si entonces es navarro el castellano para que pedís rotulado dos veces?
> 
> Pero es un poco absurdo que nos odie tanto y quiera estar rodeado de nosotros siempre, no cree? Si tan agradables fuesen sus vecinos estaría con ellos hablando el vasco que tanto le gusta y no rodeado de malvados castellanos, hablando castellano no? Como ese nazi ruso, que odiaba a los mejicanos y se fue a vivir a Méjico



La Rioja igual que Cantabria o Madrid son un invent de la democracia .

La Rioja en el 82 se inventaron una bandera, un himno, un estatuto de autonomía y una identidad.

Se reescribe la historia y se entierra el pasado de los territorios gloriosos. En fin...sois patéticos.


----------



## Onesimo39 (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> La Rioja igual que Cantabria o Madrid son un invent de la democracia .
> 
> La Rioja en el 82 se inventaron una bandera, un himno, un estatuto de autonomía y una identidad.
> 
> Se reescribe la historia y se entierra el pasado de los territorios gloriosos. En fin...sois patéticos.



La Rioja no estuvo poblada por vascos, solo una ínfima parte


----------



## Zelofan (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



Cada dia os sale mas la vena asesina de Companys y ya sabeis como entró Franco a Barcelona, de campo y playa, le faltó las chanclas y con la gente adorandolo como su salvador. En ninguna parte de España tuvo ese recibimiento.


----------



## Onesimo39 (30 Dic 2022)

Zelofan dijo:


> Cada dia os sale mas la vena asesina de Companys y ya sabeis como entró Franco a Barcelona, de campo y playa, le faltó las chanclas y con la gente adorandolo como su salvador. En ninguna parte de España tuvo ese recibimiento.



Claro... 1 año de comunismo guapo es lo que tiene...


----------



## hartman4 (30 Dic 2022)

aixo es gravissim.


----------



## Mas Pauer (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



Cuando seaís minoría y se implante la Sharia, te acordarás de tus hermanos del sur.


----------



## Volkova (30 Dic 2022)

jajaja ella se traba y el la corrige.


----------



## Escombridos (30 Dic 2022)

NAZI hija de puta!! .... Dan ganas de agarrar un fusil y empezar una guerra, otra !!!


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (30 Dic 2022)

Esta señora al publicar el video se ha saltado la ley protección de datos, y como buena ignorante no conoce las penas por ello, pero podría acabar en la cárcel si el buen señor le da por denunciar.


----------



## BikeroII (30 Dic 2022)

Zelofan dijo:


> Cada dia os sale mas la vena asesina de Companys y ya sabeis como entró Franco a Barcelona, de campo y playa, le faltó las chanclas y con la gente adorandolo como su salvador. En ninguna parte de España tuvo ese recibimiento.



Salió el nazi supremacista español a defecar su opinión.

Asesina no pero una patada en los cojones tú y españordos como tú si que os mereceis, insisto.


----------



## Zelofan (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Salió el nazi supremacista español a defecar su opinión.
> 
> Asesina no pero una patada en los cojones tú y españordos como tú si que os mereceis, insisto.



Nazi supremacista ? Patada en los cojones ? Defecar opinion ? No sabeis decir nada mas.
Grandes argumentos !


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (30 Dic 2022)

A mes a mes...

Una hostia en la cara con la palma floja y, con esa dosis de calma en el cuerpo, que se monte un puto club social ella, con todos los carteles en catalan.

Son un coñazo de gente en todos los sentidos. El catalan es un HDLGP pesadísimo...


----------



## Frysby (30 Dic 2022)

Que voz de pito tiene la payasa esa. A parte, no tendrá nada que limpiar en vez de estar tocando los cojones a un apacible y tranquilo ciudadano que está en su puesto de trabajo? El pavo tendría que enterarse donde trabaja el esperpento ese e ir a molestarla media mañana con chorradas


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (30 Dic 2022)

Saben aquel que diu que va un catalan a un centro susial y le dice al txarnego: "a mes a mes, aquagym en catalan, cullons"

El txarnego coge un buligraf y pone "EL aquagym"


----------



## pandillero (30 Dic 2022)

Wasi dijo:


> Ufff menudo autocontrol, bravo por el señor, a mí esa voz en un mal día me puede costar la cárcel, casi le doy una hostia al móvil



El señor estaba aguantando la risa a duras penas.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Primeramente el origen del "castellano" como fuente escrita se dio en Navarra, cuando la península ibérica era barbarie y derroción, pero como tantas cosas los españoles os lo apropiasteis.
> 
> Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará en euskera o inglés los paletos españoles como usted no se enteraría de nada.



Please...


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (30 Dic 2022)

Trollaco subnormal yendo de navarro...  extremadamente cansino este puto foro de mierda...


----------



## nate (30 Dic 2022)

Putin... lanza el nuke ya directo a cagaloña.


----------



## BikeroII (30 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Trollaco subnormal yendo de navarro...  extremadamente cansino este puto foro de mierda...



Joputa castellano cuando se os confronta os revolveis como culebras...joderos que he venido para quedarme.


----------



## pandillero (30 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No te expresas en castellano. Te expresas en español.
> 
> De lenguas sabes bien poco, ¿eh?



Es correcto de las dos maneras, el forero como está en España dice castellano, tú como estás en la Pampa dices español y también es correcto.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (30 Dic 2022)

Llegará el momento en que la gente se dará cuenta de que compensa pagar la multa por lesiones leves.


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Joputa castellano cuando se os confronta os revolveis como culebras...joderos que he venido para quedarme.



Soy de Bilbao, mentecato...

Culebra es lo que te entra por el ojete, de lo dilatado que lo llevas con tanto popper desde la hora del desayuno.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (30 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Es correcto de las dos maneras, el forero como está en España dice castellano, tú como estás en la Pampa dices español y también es correcto.



No es correcto de las dos maneras, ni tiene que ver dónde esté cada uno. Eso pasa cuando llevas toda la vida expuesto a la educación socialista: que sales analfabeto.

El idioma es español. Y si tú estás en la Cañada Real, La Mina o en un barrio de esos tuyos, hablas español. O caló. Pero, en este instante, estamos comunicándonos en español.

Puedes repetir un millón de veces que es castellano. Nunca se convertirá en verdad.


----------



## sinosuke (30 Dic 2022)

.


----------



## Erik morden (30 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No te expresas en castellano. Te expresas en español.
> 
> De lenguas sabes bien poco, ¿eh?



En la Rioja en navarroaragones


BikeroII dijo:


> Primeramente el origen del "castellano" como fuente escrita se dio en Navarra, cuando la península ibérica era barbarie y derroción, pero como tantas cosas los españoles os lo apropiasteis.
> 
> Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará en euskera o inglés los paletos españoles como usted no se enteraría de nada.



Navarroaragones,piensa que mis abuelos se follaban a tus abuelas. 
Euskera o inglés, no aragonés. 
Porqué no en bable co?
Paleto por expresar, debe ser borbon


----------



## BikeroII (30 Dic 2022)

Pelosi on Heat dijo:


> Soy de Bilbao, mentecato...
> 
> Culebra es lo que te entra por el ojete, de lo dilatado que lo llevas con tanto popper desde la hora del desayuno.




Pues castellano!!! A ver de donde venís todos los hijos de López de Haro. No hay más castellano que un vizcaino.

Jaja..payaso.


----------



## Covaleda (30 Dic 2022)

In brick we trust dijo:


> Nacionalista hiperventilada acosa al trabajador de un centro social por tener tres carteles donde pone «aquagym», «pistas 1-2-3-4» y «tortilla de patatas 10 euros».



Esto se arregla rapidito con una querella por coacciones, delito de odio y la difusión sin permiso de las imágenes.
Se acaba la tontería pero en un momento.


----------



## pandillero (30 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No es correcto de las dos maneras, ni tiene que ver dónde esté cada uno. Eso pasa cuando llevas toda la vida expuesto a la educación socialista: que sales analfabeto.
> 
> El idioma es español. Y si tú estás en la Cañada Real, La Mina o en un barrio de esos tuyos, hablas español. O caló. Pero, en este instante, estamos comunicándonos en español.
> 
> Puedes repetir un millón de veces que es castellano. Nunca se convertirá en verdad.



Tú no lo entiendes por ser argentino, si fueras español lo entenderías.
En España hay varias lenguas oficiales y todas son españolas, cuando hablamos de la lengua del Estado aquí de toda la vida es el castellano.
Sin embargo en Argentina sólo hay una lengua oficial y es correcto decir español.
Si fueras español lo sabrías, pelotudo.
Si tienes alguna duda, consulta el DRAE.


> _"La RAE, en su Diccionario panhispánico de dudas, aclara esta cuestión de forma bastante clara y concisa:
> Para designar la lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, y que también se habla como propia en otras partes del mundo, *son válidos los términos castellano y español. La polémica sobre cuál de estas denominaciones resulta más apropiada está hoy superada*.
> *El término español resulta más recomendable por carecer de ambigüedad, ya que se refiere de modo unívoco a la lengua que hablan hoy cerca de cuatrocientos millones de personas*. Asimismo, es la denominación que se utiliza internacionalmente (Spanish, espagnol, Spanisch, spagnolo, etc.).
> Aun siendo también sinónimo de español, *resulta preferible reservar el término castellano para referirse al dialecto románico nacido en el Reino de Castilla durante la Edad Media, o al dialecto del español que se habla actualmente en esta región*.
> En España, se usa asimismo el nombre castellano cuando se alude a la lengua común del Estado en relación con las otras lenguas cooficiales en sus respectivos territorios autónomos, como el catalán, el gallego o el vasco"._


----------



## sepultada en guano (30 Dic 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> En que idioma habla la subnormal esa? parece de gibraltar.



En Yibraltar hablan un inglés bastante pulido, mezclado con algecireño.
Es curiosísimo oirles. Mezclan ambos en una misma frase.


----------



## sebososabroso (30 Dic 2022)

El vídeo es viejo, creo que se identifico a la bruja y se puso los datos, sus padres era malagueños.


----------



## sepultada en guano (30 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Es correcto de las dos maneras, el forero como está en España dice castellano, tú como estás en la Pampa dices español y también es correcto.



Since you don´t need any dictionary to understand any local when you go around Valladolid, you can´t say that "castellano" even exists.

Only Spanish exists.


----------



## sepultada en guano (30 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Tú no lo entiendes por ser argentino, si fueras español lo entenderías.
> En España hay varias lenguas oficiales y todas son españolas, cuando hablamos de la lengua del Estado aquí de toda la vida es el castellano.
> Sin embargo en Argentina sólo hay una lengua oficial y es correcto decir español.
> Si fueras español lo sabrías, pelotudo.
> ...



Nope.
Sólo el español puede ser considerado lengua española.
Otras lenguas que existen en lo que actualmente llamamos el Estado, no pueden serlo porque carecen de algo tan básico como una mínima base geográfica.


----------



## cebollin-o (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



Mire sinvergüenza.

Hace años que las cuentas de la Generalidad están quebradas gracias a vuestros desvarios ultranacionalistas.
Los impuestos catalanes NO dan para pagar a este "inadaptado", ni a tanta embajada, ni para cadenas de tv, ni doblajes, ni a otras tantas gilipolleces.

Sobrevivís mendigando liquidez al Fondo de Financiación de Comunidades Autónomas (4.520,99 MILLONES de EUROS este enero), es decir, saqueando con la amenaza independentista a las Comunidades que presentan superávit.

Se os llena la bocachancla con el "Madrid nos roba", cuando la realidad es justo la contraria.

Marchese usted a peinar barretinas y dejenos tranquilos un rato.
















La Moncloa. 28/11/2022. El Fondo de Financiación a Comunidades Autónomas para el primer trimestre de 2023 asciende a 10.620,2 millones de euros [Prensa/Actualidad/Hacienda y Función Pública]


lunes, 28 de noviembre de 2022. La Comisión Delegada del Gobierno para Asuntos Económicos (CDGAE) ha acordado asignar a las Comunidades Autónomas (CCAA) para el primer trimestre de 2023 un total de 10.620,23 millones de euros con cargo al Fondo de Financiación a Comunidades Autónomas.




www.lamoncloa.gob.es





Catalán metiendo la mano en bolsillos ajenos. Nada nuevo.


----------



## ASSONFIRE (30 Dic 2022)

Esta lo que necesita es un Senegales ....y le quita la tontasss.....


----------



## Jotagb (30 Dic 2022)

Tan simple como no consumir ahí nada, que le den de comer los castellanos.


----------



## BikeroII (30 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Mira payaso.
> 
> Hace años que las cuentas de la Generalidad están quebradas gracias a vuestros desvarios ultranacionalistas.
> Los impuestos catalanes NO dan para tanta embajada, ni para cadenas de tv, ni doblajes, ni otras tantas gilipolleces.
> ...



Eres muy tonto, español. Muy tonto e ignorante. Engañais a los putos paletos españoles con que los "gastos identitarios" de los territorios históricos os empobrecer cuando eso es el chocolate del loro.

Lo que realmente nos empobrece a los territorios históricos y a Europa es *tener que mantener a tanto mangantes español *todos los meses que no quiere trabajar. A tanto funcivago y militar español que no dais un palo al agua.

Un territorio con tanta gente cobrando un subido por no querer trabajar es la muerte en vida. La destrucción del estado del bienestar. 

Sois vosotros mismos los que deberías parar esta locura. Si no es por los territorios históricos que tenemos la fuerza del trabajo o por Europa, debería de ser por vuestros propios hijos y por el pais de mierda que le vais a dejar.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará
> 
> tú no sabes ni a qué cojones has venido aquí
> Bartolo.
> Anda a comer txistorra preparao.


----------



## Leopardo (30 Dic 2022)

¿Es un gag? Jajajaja
Hay un tío que la corrige dos veces como mínimo.
Además, en catalán letrero se dice ”*rètol*". 
Me da mucho asco esta gentuza que no sabe ni hablar su propio idioma y va dando lecciones al resto.


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2022)

In brick we trust dijo:


> Nacionalista hiperventilada acosa al trabajador de un centro social por tener tres carteles donde pone «aquagym», «pistas 1-2-3-4» y «tortilla de patatas 10 euros».



Darle las gracias a aquel presidente con bigote hijo de la grandísima puta que no fue capaz de recurrir la ley de lenguas nazi hija de perra catalana del malnacido de Pujol 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## espada de madera (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



Este el es único idioma que entendéis los hijos de perra y los desgraciados.


----------



## Karma bueno (30 Dic 2022)

Eso, eso, y "pa amb tumaca", que lo ponga tambien en catalan...


----------



## cimarrón (30 Dic 2022)

Lletrerus


----------



## BikeroII (30 Dic 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Este el es único idioma que entendéis los hijos de perra y los desgraciados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1309449



Bueno, malnacido español, sois capaz de eso y mucho más. No solo lo conocemos los territorios históricos, sino allí donde un español ha puesto su pezuña. El genocidio y el exterminio de las minorías os acompaña allí donde vais.

Español, el mundo os odia por motivos más que sobrados. Vuestra fama os precede.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (30 Dic 2022)

Jergas inútiles que no sirven para una mierda.


----------



## Burbunauta (30 Dic 2022)

A ver cuándo se acaba de una vez el puto R78.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Bueno, malnacido español, sois capas de eso y mucho más. No solo lo conocemos los territorios históricos, sino allí donde un español ha puesto su pezuña. El genocidio y el exterminio de las minorías os acompaña allí donde vais.
> 
> Español, el mundo os odia por motivos más que sobrados. Vuestra fama os precede.



Eso era cosa de la banda terrorista VASCA ETA


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Primeramente el origen del "castellano" como fuente escrita se dio en Navarra, cuando la península ibérica era barbarie y derroción, pero como tantas cosas los españoles os lo apropiasteis.
> 
> Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará en euskera o inglés los paletos españoles como usted no se enteraría de nada.



You is very tonto


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (30 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Tan simple como no consumir ahí nada, que le den de comer los castellanos.



Pero si los catalufos estáis quebrados.


----------



## Survivor101 (30 Dic 2022)

Qué poco os queda cagalanes... qué poquito que os queda.


----------



## Jotagb (30 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Pero si los catalufos estáis quebrados.



Si claro, antes os morís de hambre, vosotros que veis a un catalán pasar hambre.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (30 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Si claro, antes os morís de hambre, vosotros que veis a un catalán pasar hambre.



Yo tengo más dinero que la Yeneralitat bono basura. Serías Zimbabwe si no fuera por mí o mis pares.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Primeramente el origen del "castellano" como fuente escrita se dio en Navarra, cuando la península ibérica era barbarie y derroción, pero como tantas cosas los españoles os lo apropiasteis.
> 
> Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará en euskera o inglés los paletos españoles como usted no se enteraría de nada.



tonto


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> El español es la lengua materna de más de un 70% de los Barceloneses y la oficial del Estado, así que un respeto, que igual los inadaptados son los nacionalistas que pretenden volver al monolinguismo que había en Cataluña en 1880 cuando eso ya no es posible. El bilingüismo es irreversible y lo mejor que pueden hacer es aceptarlo y no avanzar en conflictos lingüísticos estériles que no conducen más que al odio, al resentimiento y a la confrontación social.
> El caso de Irlanda es paradigmático al respecto, por mucho intento de promover el gaélico en las últimas décadas y a pesar de la independencia de UK, el inglés sigue siendo la lengua preferida por la mayoría de los ciudadanos en Eire.



Perdona pero en caGaluÑa NUNCA TUVIERON MONOLINGUISMO, es qie esos hijos de la grandísima puta pasaron de ser putos gabachos de Mierda en 1258 a ser Aragoneses y tuvieron que aprender aragonés ( Español) y como son 1/2 mongolos lo mezclaban con Valenciano y Francés creando el puto dialecto catalufo. 









Tratado de Corbeil - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Al ser Barcelona el principal puerto del Reino de Aragón allí NUNCA SE DEJÓ DE HABLAR ESPAÑOL-ARAGONES, la nobleza jamás quiso hablar esa lengua de paletos de Mierda y por eso la hablaban sólo las clases bajas siendo una lengua tosca e inculta.

Para que veas hasta qué punto ENGAÑAN LOS HIJOS DE PUTA CATALANES, los primeros libros impresos en España lo fueron en Barcelona ¿adivinas en qué idioma? Pues ya te lo digo yo: ESPAÑOL pero como los NAZIS HIJOS DE PUTA no quieren esa parte de la historia en vez de decir que el libro es de 1468 dicen que es de 1488 para que otros libros los adelanten como uno impreso en 1472 en Segovia y otro en 1474 en Valencia. Pero no, en 1468 ya se imprimían libros en ESPAÑOL en Barcelona 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Jotagb (30 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Yo tengo más dinero que la Yeneralitat bono basura. Serías Zimbabwe si no fuera por mí o mis pares.



Oh si claro. Entonces dejad que nos independicemos y no pongáis más trabas. Tú odias a los catalanes y nosotros te odiamos a ti. ¿Qué motivo más necesitas para dejarnos en paz?


----------



## Yakuza (30 Dic 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> ¡Pero si no sabe hablar bien el catalán! No se dice _lletrerus_ sino _rètols_.



secesionistas analfabetos queriendo dar lecciones.


----------



## BikeroII (30 Dic 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Eso era cosa de la banda terrorista VASCA ETA



Siempre justificais los crímenes que habéis cometido con los 900 asesinados por ETA. Si ETA no hubiera existido, os la hubierais inventando.

Que manera más injusta de borrar vuestro pasado genocida.


----------



## deckard009 (30 Dic 2022)

Qu pocas preocupaciones tienen algunes en la vida para dedicar su tiempo en ir tocando las pelotas al personal. 
Solo espero que no le meta la cámara en los morros a alguno que esté pasando un mal momento, porque se le van a quitar las ganas de ir tocando pelotas ajenas. De golpe.


----------



## SolyCalma (30 Dic 2022)

Correcto Tortilla de patatas se tiene que poner en catalá, que es Colau del papo.


----------



## Rextor88 (30 Dic 2022)

Lo siento, no entiendo el polaco.


----------



## sepultada en guano (30 Dic 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Lo siento, no entiendo el polaco.



Polish is a nice language.


----------



## charofilia (30 Dic 2022)

los cacalanes siempre los primeros en repugnancia
no falla


----------



## François (30 Dic 2022)

jajajajaja pista se dice igual en castellano que en catalán. Es que es para reírse esta hija de la gran puta si no fuera porque quiere hundirle el negocio al pobre hombre.


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (30 Dic 2022)

Pero si se la entiende todo 

Para qué hay que ponerlo en catalán si es un dialecto, un acento como el andaluz o el bable

Ya os lo traduzco yo sin saber catalán:

Acuallim
Tortillet de patatas


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (30 Dic 2022)

el nacionalismo catalán es un nazismo con síndrome de down


----------



## Shugo (30 Dic 2022)

Le voy a contestar en Mexicano ya que tanto le gustan los dialectos. Relájate un chingo pinche morra pendeja.


----------



## pegaso (30 Dic 2022)

Coronel Abdullah dijo:


> Jajaja ver a Charos regurgitando bilis le alegra a uno la tarde



Que mierda vida tienes.


----------



## Roberto Malone (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Primeramente el origen del "castellano" como fuente escrita se dio en Navarra, cuando la península ibérica era barbarie y derroción, pero como tantas cosas los españoles os lo apropiasteis.
> 
> Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará en euskera o inglés los paletos españoles como usted no se enteraría de nada.



Eres un racista. Cuando en Córdoba había 900 bibliotecas y era la luz cultural en el occidente europeo, en tu tierra vivíais en chozas y vuestra cultura estaba en la edad de hierro.

Racista, supremacista y xenófobo. Debería denunciarte a SOS Racismo por islamófobo.


----------



## espada de madera (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> ....



Ahora vamos a tener que aprender 17 dialectos para poder trabajar en nuestro propio país, subnormal. Un catalán, hay muchos de ellos, puede perfectamente montar su negocio en Madrid, sin que nadie vaya a tocarle los cojones. Lo justo sería hacerle un examen de Danés, para que se joda. Pero no. Se le deja vivir en paz.

La frase 'putos catalanes' nunca se refiere a los que vienen a Madrid a trabajar o a crear empleo.

Esta payasa no tiene trabajo que entregar, negocio que atender, ropa que planchar, pacientes, hijos a los que educar, código que compilar, series de netflix que ver, libros que leer ni amigas con los que charlar. Y sobre todo *no tiene a nadie que quiera follársela*. Por eso está tan amargada y es tan gilipollas que no se le ocurre otra cosa que dedicarse a hacer el ridículo y el gilipollas y a tocar los cojones y a hacer el imbécil.

Lo mejor de todo, la cara y la actitud del hombre honrado impasible ante la estulticia de la PAYASA DE CIRCO que intenta alterar la imperturbable paz de este crack. Me meo.


----------



## Covid-8M (30 Dic 2022)

que hija de puta la loca esta. Que alegremente graban a los demas para exponerlos publicamente. Espero que le rebote el asunto y su imagen sea tambien publicada para recibir su correspondiente escarnio


----------



## Octubrista (30 Dic 2022)

A ver cuando cuelga el vídeo de la misma función dentro de una mezquita, o en un kebab...


----------



## Charo afgana (30 Dic 2022)

Esta gente está zumbada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Dic 2022)

¿ Por qué España se puede trocear y Ucrania no ? 

La única diferencia de España con Ucrania es que aquí nadie se defiende de los enemigos que han asaltado el gobierno.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (30 Dic 2022)

Hace falta dar más hostias a la chusma que falta al respeto a los currantes que están de cara al público, pero *MUCHAS *más.


----------



## espada de madera (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> ....



Es al revés. Con los impuestos que pagamos todos los españoles, incluídos los catalanes, esta desgraciada, al igual que cientos de estómagos agradecidos, de sinvergüenzas, de vagos y de parásitos, se dedican no solo a vivir del cuento sino a molestar y a entorpecer a los empresarios y a los trabajadores, con el dinero recaudado gracias precisamente a su trabajo.

Es decir, los empresarios crean empleo y pagan impuestos (1). Estos empresarios crean empleo. Estos empleados también pagan impuestos (2). Pues en vez de darles las gracias a 1 y a 2, con el dinero que les han robado, se dedican encima a molestar y si pueden encima te multan.

Esto no es solo aplicable a los catalanes. Lo mismo ocurre con básicamente cualquier chiringuito. Ya sea feminista, lingüista o cualquier otro. Lo mismo ocurre también cuando vas a hacienda a pagar dinero para pagar el sueldo del subnormal que te manda cartas de mierda y multas.


----------



## BikeroII (30 Dic 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Es al revés. Con los impuestos que pagamos todos los españoles, incluídos los catalanes, esta subnormal, al igual que cientos de estómagos agradecidos, de sinvergüenzas, de vagos y de parásitos, se dedican no solo a vivir del cuento sino a molestar y a entorpecer a los empresarios y a los trabajadores, con el dinero recaudado por ellos.



España es un país a la cola de Europa con incapacidad productiva. Con una población que vive de los subsidios de Europa de manera permanente especialmente en el sur.


----------



## espada de madera (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> España es un país a la cola de Europa con incapacidad productiva. Con una población que vive de los subsidios de Europa de manera permanente especialmente en el sur.



Bueno, esto es verdad. Por eso no trabajo en España, país al que pertenece la comunidad autónoma de cataluña, una de las más corruptas. El político español más corrupto de todos los tiempos es Jordi Pujol. Mucho más ladrón que Pedro Sánchez, Mariano Rajoy y Felipe González juntos. A la hora de tener que aprender un idioma, lo que no voy a hacer es aprender catalán, asturiano, gallego ni hostias para quedarme en España. Ya hay que ser gilipollas. Aprendí primero inglés y después ya el idioma local. IDIOMA.

El dinero que se recaude en los próximos 5 años de los impuestos de los parguelas que se queden a trabajar en España, ya sea en Madrid, en Andalucía o en Cataluña, donde la relación coste de la vida/precio de la vivienda es la peor de Europa con la excecpción de Bulgaria y Rumanía, ya se gastó hace 10. Ahora paga el BCE, como tú misma señalas.

La mayoría del dinero que llega desde Bruselas, por desgracia, se está malgastando en chiringuitos de todo tipo -*uno de ellos el chiringuito que defiendes*-, en pagar sueldos a funcionarios que luego gastarán su dinero en pisos y bares y en gilipolleces feministas y otras sandeces, en vez de crear empleo o construir vivienda pública e infraestructuras.


----------



## Gotthard (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



Eso es una concesión.

Ahi el unico que paga es el titular del negocio de lo que los clientes le pagan a el por sus productos y servicios y la que recibe es la Generalitat, el Ayuntamiento o la Diputacion dueña del sitio.

El dinero que paga ÉL a la Generalitat tanto en la licitacion, como las inversiones, como la cuota de alquiler de las instalaciones se lo esta comiendo en canapes de foie-gras y caviar beluga el cabronazo de tu jefe Puigdemont en su casoplón de Waterloo mientras se descojona de todos los niñatos que aun no habeis visto de que va el nacionalismo, que no es otra cosa que un invento de algunos politicos para vivir de puta a madre a costa tuya.

Eso si, si el negocio sale rana y pierde dinero con la concesión se la come con patatas (en español o catalan).

Eso si, el tipo tiene unos nervios de acero. Ni se inmuta por la imbecil del movil.


----------



## espada de madera (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> me agarro a un clavo ardiendo para intentar defender mi *chiringuito*





espada de madera dijo:


> ...España, país al que pertenece la comunidad autónoma de cataluña, una de las más corruptas. El político español más corrupto de todos los tiempos es Jordi Pujol. Mucho más ladrón que Pedro Sánchez, Mariano Rajoy y Felipe González juntos. A la hora de tener que aprender un idioma, lo que no voy a hacer es aprender catalán, asturiano, gallego ni hostias para quedarme en España. Ya hay que ser gilipollas. Aprendí primero inglés y después ya el idioma local. IDIOMA.
> 
> El dinero que se recaude en los próximos 5 años de los impuestos de los parguelas que se queden a trabajar en España, ya sea en Madrid, en Andalucía o en Cataluña, donde la relación coste de la vida/precio de la vivienda es la peor de Europa con la excecpción de Bulgaria y Rumanía, ya se gastó hace 10. Ahora paga el BCE, como tú misma señalas.
> 
> La mayoría del dinero que llega desde Bruselas, por desgracia, se está malgastando en chiringuitos de todo tipo -*uno de ellos el chiringuito que defiendes*-, en pagar sueldos a funcionarios que luego gastarán su dinero en pisos y bares y en gilipolleces feministas y otras sandeces, en vez de crear empleo o construir vivienda pública e infraestructuras.



¿Te puedo ayudar en algo más o ya tienes las cositas claras?


----------



## Verita Serum (30 Dic 2022)

Esa señora debería ser abofeteada y arrastrada de la melena. Qué insufrible la mala perra.


----------



## BikeroII (30 Dic 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> ¿Te puedo ayudar en algo más o ya tienes las cositas claras?



Vale por hoy. Mañana más.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (30 Dic 2022)

Qué hostia tiene la japuta con la mano abierta...


----------



## Falcatón (30 Dic 2022)

Y como todos sabemos el 90% de esos jubiletas en Cataluña habrá nacido en zonas tan catalanas como Extremadura, Andalucía o Galicia porque es lo que tuvo la emigración interna que comenzó en los 60 hacia las zonas industrializadas buscando empleo: País Vasco, Madrid y esa esquina mediterránea llena de nazis.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Dic 2022)

*Que FILLS DE PVTA, acosando a un pobre calvo !!!. *


----------



## etsai (30 Dic 2022)

¿Algo que alegar?

Que me comas la puta polla.


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Dic 2022)

4ken4t0n dijo:


> La peña está fatal. Puto meteorito joder



¿Por que te quedas esperando un meteorito, cuando eres TU el que se tendria que poner de pie y darle un buen soplamocos a esa puta?


----------



## egolatra (30 Dic 2022)

Es insoportable la voz de la subnormal esa, qué paciencia se tiene que tener con esta gentuza.


----------



## rulifu (30 Dic 2022)

Cuanto daño han hechos los politicos


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Dic 2022)

Que lo ponga en árabe a ver si protesta igual la tía esa.


----------



## estupeharto (30 Dic 2022)

¿A la subnormal no la denuncian por grabar y subirlo a internet? ¿Dónde está la ley de protección de datos?
¿No tiene otra cosa que hacer la paguitera voz de pito?
El asco que rezuman no se lo quitan ni con una piara de menas. Ya les irá llegando el karmita


----------



## estupeharto (30 Dic 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> El español es la lengua materna de más de un 70% de los Barceloneses y la oficial del Estado, así que un respeto, que igual los inadaptados son los nacionalistas que pretenden volver al monolinguismo que había en Cataluña en 1880 cuando eso ya no es posible. El bilingüismo es irreversible y lo mejor que pueden hacer es aceptarlo y no avanzar en conflictos lingüísticos estériles que no conducen más que al odio, al resentimiento y a la confrontación social.
> El caso de Irlanda es paradigmático al respecto, por mucho intento de promover el gaélico en las últimas décadas y a pesar de la independencia de UK, el inglés sigue siendo la lengua preferida por la mayoría de los ciudadanos en Eire.



no te metas con la mierda los indepes


----------



## sepultada en guano (30 Dic 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> el nacionalismo catalán es un nazismo con síndrome de down


----------



## Talosgüevos (30 Dic 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> *Que FILLS DE PVTA, acosando a un pobre calvo !!!. *



Los calvos son TIRONUKEABLES , llevan muchos años sin ser capaces de organizarse, deberían de unirse como los mariconazos travelos y derivados que son prácticamente intocables 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## tartesius (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



Coño, qué hace este hijo de puta paleto fuera de mi ignore?


----------



## sepultada en guano (30 Dic 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Es al revés. Con los impuestos que pagamos todos los españoles, incluídos los catalanes, esta desgraciada, al igual que cientos de estómagos agradecidos, de sinvergüenzas, de vagos y de parásitos, se dedican no solo a vivir del cuento sino a molestar y a entorpecer a los empresarios y a los trabajadores, con el dinero recaudado gracias precisamente a su trabajo.
> 
> Es decir, los empresarios crean empleo y pagan impuestos (1). Estos empresarios crean empleo. Estos empleados también pagan impuestos (2). Pues en vez de darles las gracias a 1 y a 2, con el dinero que les han robado, se dedican encima a molestar y si pueden encima te multan.
> 
> Esto no es solo aplicable a los catalanes. Lo mismo ocurre con básicamente cualquier chiringuito. Ya sea feminista, lingüista o cualquier otro. Lo mismo ocurre también cuando vas a hacienda a pagar dinero para pagar el sueldo del subnormal que te manda cartas de mierda y multas.



Te manda las cartas que mereces.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (30 Dic 2022)

Pegarle palizas a subnormales como ésta en tu propio establecimiento debería ser legal.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



En Cataluña SIEMPRE se ha hablado español, subnormal. Que para lo único que servís los abducidos por el nacionalismo es para sembrar odio. Para provecho no vuestro, encima, sino de los politicastros que os inyectan la mala baba para su propio beneficio, que no se puede ser más gilipollas (véase lo de Ucrania, y todo el siglo XIX en adelante, nada ha cambiado desde Fichte y desde la unificación de Alemania). Ten cuidado, que de lo que se siembra se recibe. Al tiempo. Por desgracia para todos, eso sí.


----------



## RogerKint (30 Dic 2022)

Ya está otra vez el navarrico dando la nota.


----------



## HÄXAN (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



¿Quien es esta puta maricona y que hace aquí?


----------



## Elbrujo (30 Dic 2022)

Parece una tonteria pero la charo va a conseguir que al tio le hagan la vida imposible por esa gilipollez. Ya veras la generalitat como se saca una de sus leyes para multarle o cerrarle el negocio. Al tiempo


----------



## Elbrujo (30 Dic 2022)

Y no es delito ponerse a grabar asi a la gente sin su consentimiento y difundirlo por internet?

Que pena le puede caer a la localcoño esta


----------



## cebollin-o (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Eres muy tonto, español. Muy tonto e ignorante. Engañais a los putos paletos españoles con que los "gastos identitarios" de los territorios históricos os empobrecer cuando eso es el chocolate del loro.
> 
> Lo que realmente nos empobrece a los territorios históricos y a Europa es *tener que mantener a tanto mangantes español *todos los meses que no quiere trabajar. A tanto funcivago y militar español que no dais un palo al agua.
> 
> ...



Durante el siglo XIX y buena parte del siglo XX la pricincipal actividad lucrativa de la burguesía catalana fue la industria, favorecida por una política proteccionista que permitió que los productos fueran competitivos.

A finales del siglo XX con la caída del franquismo (que por cierto, tanto os favoreció) y la entrada en la UE los aranceles caen y la mayor parte de vuestra industria se deslocaliza o simplemente desaparece.

Esta es la razón de que a día de hoy, la principal y casi única actividad lucrativa de la burguesía catalana, *la misma que antes militaba en falange,* sea la *EXTORSIÓN* al resto del estado.

Y hay que reconocer que vuestra industria independentista apoyada en una ingenieria social, la ignorancia en la que habeis sumido a la poblacion, apoyada en hechos diferenciales inexistentes y una historia inventada es muy, pero que muy potente.

Pero sigue siendo *MENTIRA* y usted sigue siendo un ladrón *SINVERGÜENZA*















El apoyo de la burguesía catalana al franquismo







www.lavozdelarepublica.es


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (30 Dic 2022)

Como se dice tortilla de patata en catalán?


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (30 Dic 2022)

Venga esa AEPD, a ganarse el sueldo. 

En ningún momento el señor del club social da permiso para la grabación ni mucho menos la difusión de su imagen.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (30 Dic 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Y no es delito ponerse a grabar asi a la gente sin su consentimiento y difundirlo por internet?
> 
> Que pena le puede caer a la localcoño esta



3 meses a 1 año de cárcel. Pero el tipo debería ser inteligente y utilizar el canal especial de notificación de la AEPD, porque van a tirarle todas las pirañas catalufas encima. 

La tontaina que graba encima va de lista "¿algo que alegar?" cuando ni siquiera ella sabe hablar catalán correctamente. Se dice "rètol", no "lletreru", estúpida.


----------



## Helion + (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



La elite Cataluña hablando a los trabajadores , y con adjetivos racistas.
Sabes lo que dicen que decía Espartero de Cataluña ? Pues eso cada cincuenta años


----------



## Knightfall (30 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



Ciudadano español y catalán acosado por una tarada de mierda. Yo de el la hubiese denunciado por un delito contra la intimidad


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (30 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No te expresas en castellano. Te expresas en español.
> 
> De lenguas sabes bien poco, ¿eh?



En el contexto de lenguas modernas, _Castellano_ se utiliza para diferenciar el español del resto de lenguas habladas en España.






español | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas


español. Para designar la lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, y que también se habla como propia en otras partes del mundo, son válidos los términos castellano y español. La polémica sobre cuál de estas denominaciones resulta más apropiada está hoy superada. El término...




www.rae.es


----------



## Soy forero (30 Dic 2022)

Es su puto bar y lo pondrá como le salga de los huevos, como si lo quiere poner en chino, no te jode. Menuda panda de dictadores


----------



## rudeboy (30 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Como se dice tortilla de patata en catalán?



Tortillet de patat
De nada


----------



## Burrocracia (30 Dic 2022)

Nacionalista español?


----------



## Burrocracia (30 Dic 2022)

Joder qué susto, por un momento pensé que era un nacionalista español protestando por la invasion total y brutal del inglés .


----------



## AmericanSamoa (30 Dic 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> En el contexto de lenguas modernas, _Castellano_ se utiliza para diferenciar el español del resto de lenguas habladas en España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué son "lenguas modernas"?

No te tragues las polleces socialistas metidas en la RAE con calzador. Como cuando cambiaron el significado de feminismo de la noche al día porque a ZP no le venía bien.

A ver si resulta que el francés tiene que llamarse de otra manera porque en Francia existe también el bretón. Dejemos las gilipolleces sociatas a un lado.

Es español.



pandillero dijo:


> En España hay varias lenguas oficiales y todas son españolas



Lo dicho: entiendo que los gitanos no hayais tenido (o querido tener) acceso a la educación, pero el idioma español es... Eso: español.


----------



## BikeroII (30 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Durante el siglo XIX y buena parte del siglo XX la pricincipal actividad lucrativa de la burguesía catalana fue la industria, favorecida por una política proteccionista que permitió que los productos fueran competitivos.
> 
> A finales del siglo XX con la caída del franquismo (que por cierto, tanto os favoreció) y la entrada en la UE los aranceles caen y la mayor parte de vuestra industria se deslocaliza o simplemente desaparece.
> 
> ...



Aparte de ser usted un subnormal franquista supremacista español, debe rebatir mis afirmaciones con datos.

Si no, puede irse a tomar pol culo usted y su mierda de pais de ladrones.

Payaso.


----------



## España1 (31 Dic 2022)

Que asco de Charo, haha


----------



## singladura (31 Dic 2022)

No se entiende que hace "alguien" sin identificar exigiendo a otro también sin identificar que rotule o deje de rotular en un local que no es un espacio público como la calle
Grabar a la gente en locales privados y divulgar las grabaciones sin autorización es un delito. Y más sin autoridad, sin autorización oficial, Para exigir algo que se cree que es lo legal ya están los organismos y los tribunales de justicia. No se va por la vida como el brazo tonto de la ley dando voces

Pero lo peor de todo y lo que nunca perdona un bilingüe nativo ( y más de la cuenca mediterránea, que el catalán es cada vez menos de los catalanes y más del resto de millonada que lo habla porque le sale de los cojones) es el espectáculo de no hablar bien una lengua. Los letreros en catalán son rètols y si al dueño, que no sabemos si es el señor que lee el periodico y cobra, le da la real gana de poner "tortilla española" va a dar lo mismo que lo mismo va a dar que a la paleta inculta esa le de un ataque porque el plato es el que es, como la paella, por ejemplo


----------



## lucky starr (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Primeramente el origen del "castellano" como fuente escrita se dio en Navarra, cuando la península ibérica era barbarie y derroción, pero como tantas cosas los españoles os lo apropiasteis.
> 
> Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará en euskera o inglés los paletos españoles como usted no se enteraría de nada.



Se dio en San Millan de la Cogolla (La Rioja)

Puto idiota.

Domde también hay escritos en euskera por cierto.


----------



## Luftwuaje (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.







BikeroII dijo:


> Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará en euskera o inglés los paletos españoles como usted no se enteraría de nada.




Tranquilo políglota!! Anda que no vais sobraos desde que os pusieron el internet en el caserio.


----------



## cebollin-o (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Aparte de ser usted un subnormal franquista supremacista español, debe rebatir mis afirmaciones con datos.
> 
> Si no, puede irse a tomar pol culo usted y su mierda de pais de ladrones.
> 
> Payaso.



¿Datos?
¿Qué más necesita??

Si le he facilitado un cuadro de financiación correspondiente a este mes de enero:







Enlace a la página oficial:









La Moncloa. 28/11/2022. El Fondo de Financiación a Comunidades Autónomas para el primer trimestre de 2023 asciende a 10.620,2 millones de euros [Prensa/Actualidad/Hacienda y Función Pública]


lunes, 28 de noviembre de 2022. La Comisión Delegada del Gobierno para Asuntos Económicos (CDGAE) ha acordado asignar a las Comunidades Autónomas (CCAA) para el primer trimestre de 2023 un total de 10.620,23 millones de euros con cargo al Fondo de Financiación a Comunidades Autónomas.




www.lamoncloa.gob.es





Documentación gráfica de época:








Y un análisis histórico:









El apoyo de la burguesía catalana al franquismo







www.lavozdelarepublica.es






Quien no ha aportado ni un sólo dato es usted!

(Y no, no soy ni franquista ni supremacista.

En el 39 mis padres y abuelos en Madrid, pasaban hambre y se desayunaban con bombas, mientras los suyos alababan las bondades y la paz de la nueva España Nacional.

Mire bien en el armario de la casa de sus mayores, seguro que encuentra al fondo una camisa azul)

PAYASO!!


----------



## AsustaLerdos (31 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No te expresas en castellano. Te expresas en español.
> 
> De lenguas sabes bien poco, ¿eh?



Nah eso es lo que os enseñaron desde la LOGSE
La lengua, de toda la vida es el castellano. Español es la nacionalidad
Lo que digan los progreprofesores y perrodistos de ahora me la suda


----------



## AsustaLerdos (31 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No es correcto de las dos maneras, ni tiene que ver dónde esté cada uno. Eso pasa cuando llevas toda la vida expuesto a la educación socialista: que sales analfabeto.
> 
> El idioma es español. Y si tú estás en la Cañada Real, La Mina o en un barrio de esos tuyos, hablas español. O caló. Pero, en este instante, estamos comunicándonos en español.
> 
> Puedes repetir un millón de veces que es castellano. Nunca se convertirá en verdad.



No


----------



## BikeroII (31 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> ¿Datos?
> ¿Qué más necesita??
> 
> Si le he facilitado un cuadro de financiación correspondiente a este mes de enero:
> ...




A ver payaso español. El dinero que robais los españoles está aquí":









Extremadura recibirá 3.597 millones de euros de fondos europeos hasta 2027


El presidente de la Junta de Extremadura, Guillermo Fernández Vara, ha afirmado este viernes que "vienen años llenos de oportunidades, desafíos y retos para Extremadura" que tenemos que asumir con responsabilidad, pero también "desde el compromiso de no creernos menos que nadie".



www.eleconomista.es







https://www.fondoseuropeos.hacienda.gob.es/sitios/dgfc/es-ES/ipr/fcp2020/Paginas/inicio.aspx



Y aquí la balanza comercial de por ejemplo de Els Països Catalans ( Catalunya) respecto a los ladronzuelos españoles:



http://ctesc.gencat.cat/doc/doc_43483764_1.pdf



Lo que realmente está quebrando las cuentas son las paguitas españolas a cargo de nuestro trabajo y el de Europa, que está hasta los cojones de tanto puto vago español.

*3500 millones de putos euros para Extremadura*...


----------



## Burrocracia (31 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿Qué son "lenguas modernas"?
> 
> No te tragues las polleces socialistas metidas en la RAE con calzador. Como cuando cambiaron el significado de feminismo de la noche al día porque a ZP no le venía bien.
> 
> ...



El inglés se dice británico claro


----------



## AsustaLerdos (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Since you don´t need any dictionary to understand any local when you go around Valladolid, you can´t say that "castellano" even exists.
> 
> Only Spanish exists.



Bullshit


----------



## AsustaLerdos (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Nope.
> Sólo el español puede ser considerado lengua española.
> Otras lenguas que existen en lo que actualmente llamamos el Estado, no pueden serlo porque carecen de algo tan básico como una mínima base geográfica.



Aburresssss y estas equivocada


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 Dic 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Nah eso es lo que os enseñaron desde la LOGSE
> La lengua, de toda la vida es el castellano. Español es la nacionalidad
> Lo que digan los progreprofesores y perrodistos de ahora me la suda



La nacionalidad podría ser castellana según tu cerebro de mosquito.

Precisamente la progrez es llamarlo castellano para no "ofender" a los separatistas y sus "lenguas" inventadas. Bien que te la metió la progresía por el culo.

¿Vas a Tailandia y si te preguntan dices que hablas "castillian"? Si es que, el que es imbécil, lo es de 00 a 23:59h.



Burrocracia dijo:


> El inglés se dice británico claro



Habrá que llamarlo cockney para no molestar al galés, o algo así, según tu mente retorcida, ¿verdad?


----------



## BikeroII (31 Dic 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Se dio en San Millan de la Cogolla (La Rioja)
> 
> Puto idiota.
> 
> Domde también hay escritos en euskera por cierto.



Malnacido español, La Rioja es un puto invent que tiene cuatro putos días. Desde el 82. Cuando os inventasteis la bandera, el himno el traje regional y la identidad ficticia.

Navarra tiene más historia que la puta España payaso.


----------



## cebollin-o (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> A ver payaso español. El dinero que robais los españoles está aquí":
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BikeroII dijo:


> A ver payaso español. El dinero que robais los españoles está aquí":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, mira bien:








En Enero de 2023 los vencimientos de Fondo de Financiación de las Comunidades son de:

*4.520,99 millones de putos euros a Catarluña* 

(malversar tiene premio)


----------



## germano89 (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Primeramente el origen del "castellano" como fuente escrita se dio en Navarra, cuando la península ibérica era barbarie y derroción, pero como tantas cosas los españoles os lo apropiasteis.
> 
> Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará en euskera o inglés los paletos españoles como usted no se enteraría de nada.



Falso, fue en las Bardulias.


----------



## BikeroII (31 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Joder, mira bien:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dejar de robarnos el dinero, dejarnos administrar nuestra riqueza y verás donde van los putos vencimientos...de todo el dinero que nos habéis robado anteriormente.

Todo es dinero robado, a los territorios históricos y a Europa.

Puto supremacista español. Me pone una foto franquista el hijoputa. Amos no me jodas


----------



## AsustaLerdos (31 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Como se dice tortilla de patata en catalán?



Turtille de patades


----------



## Kolbe (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



De vergüenza ajena este tipo de razonamientos. Después resulta que en TV3, la televisión que pagamos todos los catalanes a razón de 900 millones anuales, está de factor prohibido el español y si alguna vez lo hutilizan es para mofarse de los que ellos llaman despectivamente ñordos.

Pero después el problema es que un tipo ha puesto un cartelito en el que pone tortilla de patatas


----------



## CaCO3 (31 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No es correcto de las dos maneras, ni tiene que ver dónde esté cada uno. Eso pasa cuando llevas toda la vida expuesto a la educación socialista: que sales analfabeto.



Menudo bocachancla:


----------



## AsustaLerdos (31 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> La nacionalidad podría ser castellana según tu cerebro de mosquito.
> 
> Precisamente la progrez es llamarlo castellano para no "ofender" a los separatistas y sus "lenguas" inventadas. Bien que te la metió la progresía por el culo.
> 
> ...



Asi se enseñaba hace 50 años y asi es lo correcto, ni progre ni mierdas, soplapollas
Tu si que eres progre ademas de listillo, niñato cagón


----------



## Gorrión (31 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Oh si claro. Entonces dejad que nos independicemos y no pongáis más trabas. Tú odias a los catalanes y nosotros te odiamos a ti. ¿Qué motivo más necesitas para dejarnos en paz?



Lo que tenéis que hacer los catalufos como tu es largaros de España y dejar Cataluña en paz.


----------



## cebollin-o (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Dejar de robarnos el dinero, dejarnos administrar nuestra riqueza y verás donde van los putos vencimientos...de todo el dinero que nos habéis robado anteriormente.
> 
> Todo es dinero robado, a los territorios históricos y a Europa.



Pero si sois unos vampiros chupasangres adictos al 3%!

Si quieres saber dónde está vuestro dinero, pregunta a la familia Pujol y ve a Andorra a por él, que te pilla cerca so vago!!


----------



## BikeroII (31 Dic 2022)

Kolbe dijo:


> De vergüenza ajena este tipo de razonamientos. Después resulta que en TV3, la televisión que pagamos todos los catalanes a razón de 900 millones anuales, está de factor prohibido el español y si alguna vez lo hutilizan es para mofarse de los que ellos llaman despectivamente ñordos.
> 
> Pero después el problema es que un tipo ha puesto un cartelito en el que pone tortilla de patatas



Las televisióned son medios de propaganda. Como el Estado español subvenciona La Secta y RTVE que no son otra cosa que un medio de propaganda nacional español que da asco y vergüenza ajena. Que esperas?

El supremacismo español se le combate con todos los medios a nuestro alcance.


----------



## BikeroII (31 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Pero si sois unos vampiros chupasangres adictos al 3%!
> 
> Si quieres saber dónde está vuestro dinero, pregunta a la familia Pujol y ve a Andorra a por él, que te pilla cerca so vago!!



Pujol es un delincuente que robó todo lo que pudo. Los españoles sois unos delincuentes que robais constantemente pRa no dar un palo al agua y robar a los territorios históricos y a Europa. Eso son cientos de miles de millones de euros. Putos vagos.


----------



## Tales90 (31 Dic 2022)

vaya banda todo el día con las mismas chorradas...


----------



## Lubinillo (31 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No te expresas en castellano. Te expresas en español.
> 
> De lenguas sabes bien poco, ¿eh?



OS dice el Estado que el castellano es español y vosotros respondéis...SI BWANA
Todos los idiomas que se dan en España son igual de españoles.
Los que prefieren el ingles al castellano son subnormales.


----------



## cebollin-o (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Pujol es un delincuente que robó todo lo que pudo. Los españoles sois unos delincuentes que robais constantemente pRa no dar un palo al agua y robar a los territorios históricos y a Europa. Eso son cientos de miles de millones de euros. Putos vagos.



La familia Pujol-Ferrusola constituye el más preclaro paradigma de la burguesía catalana.
Y la extorsión nacionalista es la principal actividad lucrativa de la *REGIÓN:*






Cataluña en bancarrota







cronicaglobal.elespanol.com













La quiebra catalana


Para los hijos políticos de Jordi Pujol, que demostraron tener una idea del poder más propia de un repetidor de P3 que de un estadista de provincias, la lectura de La burguesía catalana de Manel Pérez debería ser obligatoria




elpais.com













La Generalitat, en quiebra insostenible


Catalunya está en situación de quiebra insostenible, según denunciaron diferentes partidos el pasado jueves durante la sesión en el Parlament. PSC, Vox, la CUP y Ciudadanos se mostraron...



politica.e-noticies.es





(Vampiro chupasangre adicto al 3%)


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 Dic 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> OS dice el Estado que el castellano es español y vosotros respondéis...SI BWANA
> Todos los idiomas que se dan en España son igual de españoles.
> Los que prefieren el ingles al castellano son subnormales.





AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Asi se enseñaba hace 50 años y asi es lo correcto, ni progre ni mierdas, soplapollas
> Tu si que eres progre ademas de listillo, niñato cagón





CaCO3 dijo:


> Menudo bocachancla:



Bueno, como sois un hatajo de *subnormales profundos que quereis reescribir la historia* (y ni siquiera sabeis escribir bien), vamos a hacer la última jugada, a ver si os dais por aludidos de una vez, o seguís mareando la perdiz, como buenos *progres anonadados que sois*:









Yo fuí a EGB .Los años 60's y 70's.La educación en los años 70,el inicio de la E.G.B.Los libros de texto de E.G.B,B.U.P,C.O.U y F.P.


Yo fuí a EGB .Recuerdos de los años 60 y 70.Los libros de texto escolares de EGB años 70




yofuiaegb.blogspot.com


----------



## Kolbe (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Las televisióned son medios de propaganda. Como el Estado español subvenciona La Secta y RTVE que no son otra cosa que un medio de propaganda nacional español que da asco y vergüenza ajena. Que esperas?
> 
> El supremacismo español se le combate con todos los medios a nuestro alcance.



Llevo toda mi vida en Cataluña y el único supremaciamo que he visto es el catalán. 

Hay que tener el coco muy comido y estar muy vacío por dentro para seguir con el discurso falso de lo de Espanya ens roba, Estat opresor, Puta Espanya y demás gilipolleces.

Más cuando los líderes del procés se os han reído en la cara, os han utilizado y os habéis llevado todas las hostias mientras ellos se dedican a vivir la vida padre


----------



## Strokeholm (31 Dic 2022)

Quien es? Esta localizada?


----------



## Lubinillo (31 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Bueno, como sois un hatajo de *subnormales profundos que quereis reescribir la historia* (y ni siquiera sabeis escribir bien), vamos a hacer la última jugada, a ver si os dais por aludidos de una vez, o seguís mareando la perdiz, como buenos *progres anonadados que sois*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que poca cultura y que poco amor por lo propio


----------



## ANS² (31 Dic 2022)

luego que por qué le cogemos odio a ese dialecto de mierda que parece hecho a retales y hablado como si tuviesen un pedazo de mierda en la boca


----------



## CaCO3 (31 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Bueno, como sois dos *subnormales profundos que quereis reescribir la historia*, vamos a hacer la última jugada, a ver si os dais por aludidos de una vez, o seguís mareando la perdiz, como buenos *progres anonadados que sois*:



¿Reescribir la historia? ¿Aún sigues porfiando, bocachancla? Para dar lecciones hace falta algo más que haber cursado la EGB. ¿Qué pretendes colgando tres librillos de texto de mierda? ¿Te suspendían la Lengua en el colegio y por eso te parecen importantes? Has afirmado que llamar castellano al castellano es cosa de socialistas y te he puesto lomos del DRAE donde queda meridianamente claro que ese era el nombre que prefería la RAE cuando ni siquiera había nacido el socialismo. La edición decimaquinta, o sea, en pleno siglo XX, fue la primera que empezó a poner en su título Lengua Española.

Y progre lo será el cornudo de tu padre.


----------



## mxmanu (31 Dic 2022)

Anda que no tiene años esto. En la cueva bien, no?


----------



## Braulins (31 Dic 2022)

Dentro de poco habrá que rotular en árabe aquí en Catalunya


----------



## Persea (31 Dic 2022)

In brick we trust dijo:


> Nacionalista hiperventilada acosa al trabajador de un centro social por tener tres carteles donde pone «aquagym», «pistas 1-2-3-4» y «tortilla de patatas 10 euros».



nazis


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 Dic 2022)

Dos progres (de esos que no quieren decir español para no molestar a EH Bildu) fulminados de un tiro:



Lubinillo dijo:


> Que poca cultura y que poco amor por lo propio





CaCO3 dijo:


> ¿Reescribir la historia? ¿Aún sigues porfiando, bocachancla? Para dar lecciones hace falta algo más que haber cursado la EGB. ¿Qué pretendes colgando tres librillos de texto de mierda? ¿Te suspendían la Lengua en el colegio y por eso te parecen importantes? Has afirmado que llamar castellano al castellano es cosa de socialistas y te he puesto lomos del DRAE donde queda meridianamente claro que ese era el nombre que prefería la RAE cuando ni siquiera había nacido el socialismo. La edición decimaquinta, o sea, en pleno siglo XX, fue la primera que empezó a poner en su título Lengua Española.
> 
> Y progre lo será el cornudo de tu padre.


----------



## BikeroII (31 Dic 2022)

Algol dijo:


> En el Raval no sé, pero en Spain en proporción a la cantidad robada, roban mucho más los paguiteros funcis y langostos premium.



Lo siento @Algol El quotearte a este hilo. Pero tus palabras resumen lo esencial que defiendo aquí.

SE TENIA QUE DECIR Y SE DIJO


----------



## CaCO3 (31 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Dos progres (de esos que no quieren decir español para no molestar a EH Bildu) fulminados de un tiro:



¿Se te acabaron los libros de la EGB, mierdecilla? ¿Eres tan idiota y acomplejado que no dices castellano porque crees que le das la razón a Bildu? Entonces te han ganado, idiota: han logrado influir en cómo hablas.


----------



## crash2012 (31 Dic 2022)

Lo mejor es que la tipa parla un catala molt dolent


----------



## Lubinillo (31 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Dos progres (de esos que no quieren decir español para no molestar a EH Bildu) fulminados de un tiro:



No si no tengo problemas en decir que el castellano es español, el catalán es español, el baturro es español, el patues es español, incluso el falar OS canteiros es español y el euskera es español
Lo que tu llamas español es del Estado no del pueblo. Lo mismo que no quiero que me impongan la vacuna, no quiero que me impongan como o que debo hablar. Creo que es sencillo de entender.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 Dic 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> No si no tengo problemas en decir que el castellano es español, el catalán es español, el baturro es español, el patues es español, incluso el falar OS canteros es español.
> Lo que tu llamas español es del Estado no del pueblo. Lo mismo que no quiero que me impongan la vacuna, no quiero que me impongan como o que debo hablar. Creo que es sencillo de entender.



Pues eso: que te dejas imponer la nomenclatura progre, que es la que domina el Estado y llamas español a otra lengua que no es el español (¿catalán español? ¡Lo próximo es el suizo francés!).

¿Dolió o qué? El pobre @CaCO3 está aún echando espuma por la boca. La historia es tozuda : )


----------



## astur_burbuja (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



Pones dificil que hacer cuando llegue el Dia. Si trabajar nosotros o dejar a los moros que se encarguen.


----------



## Lubinillo (31 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Pues eso: que te dejas imponer la nomenclatura progre, que es la que domina el Estado y llamas español a otra lengua que no es el español (¿catalán español? ¡Lo próximo es el suizo francés!).
> 
> ¿Dolió o qué? El pobre @CaCO3 está aún echando espuma por la boca. La historia es tozuda : )



Les das la razón a los indepes. Yo no.


----------



## pandillero (31 Dic 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Asi se enseñaba hace 50 años y asi es lo correcto, ni progre ni mierdas, soplapollas
> Tu si que eres progre ademas de listillo, niñato cagón



@AmericanSamoa está en Villa 31 y allá no se dice castellano se dice "gashego".


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 Dic 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Les das la razón a los indepes. Yo no.



Tu ets al ca diu CASTALLÁ.

Porque eres así de IMPARAPLA.

CASTALLÁ. i prou. PROUUU!


----------



## Lubinillo (31 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Tu ets al ca diu CASTALLÁ.
> 
> Porque eres así de IMPARAPLA.
> 
> CASTALLÁ. i prou. PROUUU!



Zuk ezan zenuen katalana ez da espaniarra, beraz, atzerritarra da


----------



## miguel92 (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> El supremacismo español se le combate con todos los medios a nuestro alcance.



No habláis nada más que un meme dialecto y todo el mundo lo sabe. A llorar a la llorería.


----------



## patsy (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Joputa castellano cuando se os confronta os revolveis como culebras...*joderos que he venido para quedarme*.



Eso espero! algo me dice que vas a dar mucho juego. Y risas. Sobre todo, risas. 
De que frenopatico sacará calopez a estos retales...


----------



## XRL (31 Dic 2022)

y a quien con 2 dedos de frente le puede importar esta mierda del catalán y el español?

los catalanes son jodidamente subnormales

no hay cosas mas serias de las que preocuparse mas importantes que de estas putas mierdas sin relevancia ¿?

pais de subnormales y mongolicos paletos

yo es que alucino cada dia mas de los retrasados mentales de los que vivo rodeado


----------



## Pelosi on Heat (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Pues castellano!!! A ver de donde venís todos los hijos de López de Haro. No hay más castellano que un vizcaino.
> 
> Jaja..payaso.



Blablabla...

Aragones follaesparragos mentecato.


----------



## Pichorrica (31 Dic 2022)

¿Y cuando dice que va a ir a las mezquitas subvencionadas con dinero del Gobierno Catalán a denunciar que tienen que poner los carteles en catalán y no sólo en moromierda?


----------



## Dr. Oldman (31 Dic 2022)

Si si lo que querais. Pero esas estupideces llaman a otras y ahi se le presenta un grupo de indepes haciendo ruido y el hombre tiene que ceder o ver como su negocio se va a pique.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (31 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> y a quien con 2 dedos de frente le puede importar esta mierda del catalán y el español?
> 
> los catalanes son jodidamente subnormales
> 
> ...



Joder ya te digo, yo les daba la "independencia". Deportando a toda esta panda de oligofrénicos progres a Madagascar, para que reclamen su propio terruño como 1ª conquista del Imperio Pantumaca, y que se los merienden vivos los negritos tribales. ¿Por qué la gente con más de 2 neuronas tenemos que soportar a tanto NPC de mierda, que no merecen ser llamados ni compatriotas?


----------



## Sonico (31 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No te expresas en castellano. Te expresas en español.
> 
> De lenguas sabes bien poco, ¿eh?



Los cagalanes tienen "IR". 
Osea, Inteligencia Restringida  
No les pidas mucho.


----------



## opilano (31 Dic 2022)

Nacionalismo es fascismo. Todas las banderas no son mas que trapos de colores, creadas para que anormales se entretengan matándose entre ellos.


----------



## invitado (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano, español...lengua de conquista, exterminador de las minorías en cualquier caso...algo que hay que confrontar...SIEMPRE.



Qué forma más rara de confrontar un idioma: usándolo en un foro de miles de lectores y varios países manteniendo su difusión. 

Es su cabeza sonaba genial...


----------



## The Hellion (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> *La Rioja igual que Cantabria o Madrid son un invent de la democracia .*
> 
> La Rioja en el 82 se inventaron una bandera, un himno, un estatuto de autonomía y una identidad.
> 
> Se reescribe la historia y se entierra el pasado de los territorios gloriosos. En fin...sois patéticos.



Curioso, porque en Zugarramurdi en las explicaciones sobre el medio, el mapa que mostraban tenía claramente delimitado el País Vasco actual como unidad territorial en la época de los dinosaurios... A juzgar por el mapa en cuestión, al T-Rex que habitase en Bilbao le importaba mucho más lo que pasase en Doneztebe que lo que pasase en Castro Urdiales.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



Inadaptado al IV Reich.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Aburresssss y estas equivocada



Equivocadísima.
Puedes vivir 70 años seguidos en Sevilla y no oir una sola palabra CATALUFA.
O 70 años en Toledo y no oir una sola palabra en ASCO.

Sevilla y Toledo, como todo el mundo sabe, NO son ni han sido nunca España.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Todos los idiomas que se dan en España son igual de españoles.



Tu mismo:
Cagaluña y el pais asco no son españa.
Si no, ve y pregúntales.


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> ¿Reescribir la historia? ¿Aún sigues porfiando, bocachancla? Para dar lecciones hace falta algo más que haber cursado la EGB. ¿Qué pretendes colgando tres librillos de texto de mierda? ¿Te suspendían la Lengua en el colegio y por eso te parecen importantes? Has afirmado que llamar castellano al castellano es cosa de socialistas y te he puesto lomos del DRAE donde queda meridianamente claro que ese era el nombre que prefería la RAE cuando ni siquiera había nacido el socialismo. La edición decimaquinta, o sea, en pleno siglo XX, fue la primera que empezó a poner en su título Lengua Española.
> 
> Y progre lo será el cornudo de tu padre.



En México 130.000.000 personas hablan castellano porque, como todos sabemos, hablan igual que en Valladolid.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Dic 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> El español es la lengua materna de más de un 70% de los Barceloneses y la oficial del Estado, así que un respeto, que igual los inadaptados son los nacionalistas que pretenden volver al monolinguismo que había en Cataluña en 1880 cuando eso ya no es posible. El bilingüismo es irreversible y lo mejor que pueden hacer es aceptarlo y no avanzar en conflictos lingüísticos estériles que no conducen más que al odio, al resentimiento y a la confrontación social.



El bilingüismo es solo una etapa en la asimilación de un idioma por otro. Visca el català i visca Catalunya lliure!


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> El bilingüismo es solo una etapa en la asimilación de un idioma por otro. Visca el català i visca Catalunya lliure!



Pues eso mismo, libre y lejos de aquí.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (31 Dic 2022)

Moñigo Rejön dijo:


> Pero si se la entiende todo
> 
> Para qué hay que ponerlo en catalán si es un dialecto, un acento como el andaluz o el bable
> 
> ...



Ets un tros d'ase!


----------



## Vayavaya (31 Dic 2022)

Però es pot dir lletreru o no?
En la EGB había que decir rètol.

Lletreru suena muy a catalán de Barcelona.
Muchos catalanes pensamos que en Barcelona no saben hablar catalán y que el Pompeu era un vendido.

Amunt l article neutre, VISCA EL LO !


----------



## macready (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Lo siento @Algol El quotearte a este hilo. Pero tus palabras resumen lo esencial que defiendo aquí.
> 
> SE TENIA QUE DECIR Y SE DIJO



Seamos serios mas que una defensa serian las fantafabulosas aventuras de un troll adolescente supremacista.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Primeramente el origen del "castellano" como fuente escrita se dio en Navarra, cuando la península ibérica era barbarie y derroción, pero como tantas cosas los españoles os lo apropiasteis.
> 
> Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará en euskera o inglés los paletos españoles como usted no se enteraría de nada.



Los primeros textos en español se dieron en el siglo X en León (noticia de Kesos), Burgos (Cartularios de Valpuesta) y Logroño (Glosas Emilianenses). Los reyes de Navarra eran tan visigodos como los de Toledo, hablaban un latín muy vulgarizado y no tenían NPI de vascuence porque ellos no hablaban con las vacas.

Los vascos que se romanizaron inventaron, junto con sus vecinos también romanizados y los otros pueblos que conquistaron y a los que ocuparon su territorio, el idioma español. Y se hicieron súper españoles.

Pero, ya ves, ahora unos pocos reniegan de la civilización que crearon y que les dio todo: el fuego, la rueda y la escritura.


----------



## CaCO3 (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> En México 130.000.000 personas hablan castellano porque, como todos sabemos, hablan igual que en Valladolid.



Grandísimo argumento. En EEUU más de 300 millones hablan inglés porque, como todos sabemos, hablan igual que en el reino de Inglaterra, uno de los cuatro que conforma el estado actual del Reino Unido. ¿Eres así de idiota todos los días o estás haciendo prácticas para tener conversación en la cena de Nochevieja?

Las caritas me las ahorro, porque son signo inequívoco del retraso de quien las usa.


----------



## La Tabiques (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Primeramente el origen del "castellano" como fuente escrita se dio en Navarra, cuando la península ibérica era barbarie y derroción, pero como tantas cosas los españoles os lo apropiasteis.
> 
> Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará en euskera o inglés los paletos españoles como usted no se enteraría de nada.



Si nos quitan Volkswagen me muero de hambre … como se dice en euskera o inglés ?


----------



## elnota (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Primeramente el origen del "castellano" como fuente escrita se dio en Navarra, cuando la península ibérica era barbarie y derroción, pero como tantas cosas los españoles os lo apropiasteis.
> 
> Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará en euskera o inglés los paletos españoles como usted no se enteraría de nada.



La primera fuente escrita en castellano proviene de La Rioja.

Te lo pongo en vasco para que te hagas unas pajillas:

Primeran fonteche escrituri pelotari riojarako.


----------



## kasper98 (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



A ti te han pegado poco por lo que veo

Enviado desde mi RMX2063 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Grandísimo argumento. En EEUU más de 300 millones hablan inglés porque, como todos sabemos, hablan igual que en el reino de Inglaterra, uno de los cuatro que conforma el estado actual del Reino Unido. ¿Eres así de idiota todos los días o estás haciendo prácticas para tener conversación en la cena de Nochevieja?
> 
> Las caritas me las ahorro, porque son signo inequívoco del retraso de quien las usa.



Conozco personalmente mejicanos NO saben lo que es "castellano".
Ellos lo llaman ESPAÑOL en ejercicio de su derecho a autodeterminarse y llamar las cosas como quieran.
¿Por qué le niegas ese derecho? ¿Por ser panchitos?


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## c0lch0ner0 (31 Dic 2022)

“Nacionalista” no, separatista. 

El lenguaje es muy importante.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Conozco personalmente mejicanos NO saben lo que es "castellano".
> Ellos lo llaman ESPAÑOL en ejercicio de su derecho a autodeterminarse y llamar las cosas como quieran.
> ¿Por qué le niegas ese derecho? ¿Por ser panchitos?



En Méjico pueden decir español y no castellano porque pueden diferenciarse como país, no como Comunidad Autónoma.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Primeramente el origen del "castellano" como fuente escrita se dio en Navarra, cuando la península ibérica era barbarie y derroción, pero como tantas cosas los españoles os lo apropiasteis.
> 
> Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará en euskera o inglés los paletos españoles como usted no se enteraría de nada.



subordinado de etarras, lámeles bien las botas, hijo de la gran puta


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> En Méjico pueden decir español y no castellano porque pueden diferenciarse como país, no como Comunidad Autónoma.



Dicen lo que resulta más natural.

No conozco a nadie que sea de Málaga y diga que habla "casstellano", gracias a Dios.
O lo llaman español o lo llaman andalú.


----------



## CaCO3 (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Conozco personalmente mejicanos NO saben lo que es "castellano".
> Ellos lo llaman ESPAÑOL en ejercicio de su derecho a autodeterminarse y llamar las cosas como quieran.
> ¿Por qué le niegas ese derecho? ¿Por ser panchitos?



Que lo llamen como les venga en gana como tú puedes llamarlo como te venga en gana. ¿Español? Pues vale ¿Me he opuesto yo a eso? Lo que he hecho es responder a un bocas que me negaba que yo lo pudiera llamar castellano y pretendía ridiculizarlo mentando progres y etarras. Y tú eres otro bocas por haber dado otro argumento absurdo, insostenible y ridículo que pretendía lo mismo.


----------



## FROM HELL (31 Dic 2022)

Al fulano solo le faltó grabar a su acosadora.

Seguro que es funcivaga socialista y ya se puede dejarla sin empleo o cobrar una indemnización de la administración qatarlana. 

Recordad niños que hay que identificar a los monstruos para acabar con ellos.


----------



## FYA SOFTWARE (31 Dic 2022)

seguro que era una charo funcionaria que estaba en la hora del cafe


----------



## naburiano (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Primeramente el origen del "castellano" como fuente escrita se dio en Navarra, cuando la península ibérica era barbarie y derroción, pero como tantas cosas los españoles os lo apropiasteis.
> 
> Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará en euskera o inglés los paletos españoles como usted no se enteraría de nada.



Como todos los indepes, confundes Castilla con España.


----------



## Lábaro (31 Dic 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No.
> Sólo el español puede ser considerado lengua española.
> Otras lenguas que existen en lo que actualmente llamamos el Estado, no pueden serlo porque carecen de algo tan básico como una mínima base geográfica.
> [/CITA]



No : La RAE considera tanto "Castellano" y "Español" como terminos similares y a grandes rasgos explica que es mas comun usar "Español" refiriendose a la lengua internacional que es y "Castellano" cuando su ambito es de España,siendo tambien lenguas españolas el Euscaro,catalan y gallego.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (31 Dic 2022)

3sobre 10.
Espero el siguiente video de esta charoloca en una mezquita..


----------



## Lábaro (31 Dic 2022)

De todas formas,es admirable el temple del señor del video,que hace oidos sordos a la separatista,dejandola con la palabra en la boca,porque con estos fanaticos camara en mano poco se puede discutir y si dejarles hacer que caigan en evidencia ellos solitos con su fanatismo irracional

Es lo que yo empiezo a hacer con los separatistas y separadores de estos hilos : Como es imposible mantener un debate minimamente racional con ellos,la mejor respuesta es ignorarlos o mandarlos al ignore porque no aportan nada absolutamente constructivo...


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (31 Dic 2022)

¿Alguna cosa que alegar?.
Si, vete a tomar por culo hija de puta.


----------



## XRL (31 Dic 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Joder ya te digo, yo les daba la "independencia". Deportando a toda esta panda de oligofrénicos progres a Madagascar, para que reclamen su propio terruño como 1ª conquista del Imperio Pantumaca, y que se los merienden vivos los negritos tribales. ¿Por qué la gente con más de 2 neuronas tenemos que soportar a tanto NPC de mierda, que no merecen ser llamados ni compatriotas?



si es que ayer mismo,no,antes de ayer,me bajé a tomar un café por la tarde a una zona aquí cerca de cafeterías y se me sentó un colombiano en la mesa de al lado con el que me puse a hablar un rato de los macheteros allí en colombia y tal xD

macheteros-españoles-españolas que me decía que aquí no pueden ligar,que no les pueden decir piropos a las españolas xD

pues me decía que vivió en bcn y no le gustaba porque ahí si les hablas en español los catalanes te contestan en catalán en vez de en castellano

vamos que te hacen hablar en esa basura de dialecto para tener que vivir ahí

si es que no hay algo mas paleto,gente que viene a buscarse la vida con la misma lengua y que les vengan con esas cosas sin sentido

es para darles de hostias a todos 

cosa mas absurda y paleta no hay que obligar a la gente que va a buscarse la vida con una mano delante y otra detrás a aprender esa basura de paletos en vez de hablar en español

y en valencia creo que es o era igual hace años para los panchos

putos retrasados no me jodas,vaya pais de simios


----------



## elchicho47 (31 Dic 2022)

Yo como catalán esta mujer me avergüenza.


----------



## cebollin-o (31 Dic 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Como se dice tortilla de patata en catalán?



"Tres per cent"


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Dic 2022)

Será vegana también

La cosa es dar por culo


----------



## BikeroII (31 Dic 2022)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> subordinado de etarras, lámeles bien las botas, hijo de la gran puta



Bueno, los etarras están encarcelados y más deberían de estar. Mientras tanto los castellanos malnacidos dizfrutais de una vida en libertad sin dar un palo al agua. Vago de mierda.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (31 Dic 2022)

la turtilla de pataques tambem castela tot


----------



## BikeroII (31 Dic 2022)

kasper98 dijo:


> A ti te han pegado poco por lo que veo
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX2063 mediante Tapatalk



Bueno. Castellanos vagos y cobardes con la navaja escondida, no.


----------



## BikeroII (31 Dic 2022)

elnota dijo:


> La primera fuente escrita en castellano proviene de La Rioja.
> 
> Te lo pongo en vasco para que te hagas unas pajillas:
> 
> Primeran fonteche escrituri pelotari riojarako.



Analfabeto, la Rioja es un invento del 82...aprende historia payaso castellano.


----------



## Devotion (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Dejar de robarnos el dinero, dejarnos administrar nuestra riqueza y verás donde van los putos vencimientos...de todo el dinero que nos habéis robado anteriormente.
> 
> Todo es dinero robado, a los territorios históricos y a Europa.
> 
> Puto supremacista español. Me pone una foto franquista el hijoputa. Amos no me jodas



Te ha meado en la boca el otro forero 5 veces por lo menos y sigues diciendo gilipolleces.

Eres muy poco espabilado, pero viendo lo que defiendes no me sorprende ni lo más mínimo.


----------



## BikeroII (31 Dic 2022)

naburiano dijo:


> Como todos los indepes, confundes Castilla con España.



Porque una es el origen de la otra. Porque España es el resultado del genocidio y la conquista a sangre y fuego de las minorías. Básicamente porque los españoles le dais mucho asco...a toda la humanidad.


----------



## BikeroII (31 Dic 2022)

Devotion dijo:


> Te ha meado en la boca el otro forero 5 veces por lo menos y sigues diciendo gilipolleces.
> 
> Eres muy poco espabilado, pero viendo lo que defiendes no me sorprende ni lo más mínimo.



Y yo me he cagado en su puta boca y en la tuya. Con datos objetivos de como robais a Europa y del balance comercial de los territorios históricos, vago de mierda.


----------



## lucky starr (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Malnacido español, La Rioja es un puto invent que tiene cuatro putos días. Desde el 82. Cuando os inventasteis la bandera, el himno el traje regional y la identidad ficticia.
> 
> Navarra tiene más historia que la puta España payaso.



Dimelo a mi que soy Navarro, hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## Devotion (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Y yo me he cagado en su puta boca y en la tuya. Con datos objetivos de como robais a Europa y del balance comercial de los territorios históricos, vago de mierda.



Me parece muy bien. Uno aporta datos y otro síntomas de oligofrenia severa.

Un saludo, querido ciudadano español.


----------



## BikeroII (31 Dic 2022)

lucky starr dijo:


> Dimelo a mi que soy Navarro, hijo de la gran puta.



Tu eres una puta mierda pincha en un palo, bastardo txacurra.


----------



## BikeroII (31 Dic 2022)

Devotion dijo:


> Me parece muy bien. Uno aporta datos y otro síntomas de oligofrenia severa.
> 
> Un saludo, querido ciudadano español.



Jaja...los enlaces ni te has molestado en abrirlos...idiota...

Estoy pensando un hilo con todos los datos de el robo de los españoles vagos tanto a Europa como a los territorios históricos. 

Para quitaros la careta a todos los vagos españoles.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (31 Dic 2022)

Tremendo documento de como una sociedad está horriblemente oprimida.

Con la de cantidad de problemas reales para resolver y encima hay que aguantarles quejarse de lo sufridos que son; joder cuanta vara hace falta.


----------



## cebollin-o (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Porque una es el origen de la otra. Porque España es el resultado del genocidio y la conquista a sangre y fuego de las minorías. Básicamente porque los españoles le dais mucho asco...a toda la humanidad.



¿Y le ha dicho ya a sus cachorros que buena parte del alzamiento del 36 fue financiado por la burguesía catalana encabezada por un prominente banquero mallorquín??

¿Cómo? ¿Que esto no aparece en sus libros de historia??






Francesc Cambó recaudó dinero de la burguesía catalana para Franco


Cambó pidió fondos para el alzamiento nacional... por la cuenta que le traía. El Barça condecoró dos veces al dictador. Ahora, tenemos cadena humana por la independencia que, por cierto, pasará por el Camp Nou.




www.vozpopuli.com












El Dragon Rapide, un avión para el golpe de Franco


Para iniciar su rebelión, Franco tuvo que salvar la distancia que le separaba de sus fuerzas leales en Marruecos. Este es el avión que lo hizo posible




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## cebollin-o (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Porque una es el origen de la otra. Porque España es el resultado del genocidio y la conquista a sangre y fuego de las minorías. Básicamente porque los españoles le dais mucho asco...a toda la humanidad.



Hablando de asco y humanidad:









El pasado esclavista de Catalunya


Publicado en el Diario de Barcelona el 31 de mayo de 1798. “Quien quiera comprar una negra, y una hija suya, mulata, que sabe guisar, lavar y planchar bien, acuda




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## BikeroII (31 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> ¿Y le ha dicho ya a sus cachorros que buena parte del alzamiento del 36 fue financiado por la burguesía catalana encabezada por un prominente banquero mallorquín??
> 
> ¿Cómo? ¿Que esto no aparece en sus libros de historia??
> 
> ...



Traidores a la patria los ha habido siempre. La burguesía local siempre ha ido en contra del pueblo, claro que si. Cuénteme algo que no sepa.


----------



## BikeroII (31 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Hablando de asco y humanidad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si los españoles ACTUALES sois los más racistas y xenofobos de la historia...que cojones cuentas historia de hace 100 años...Habla de la situación actual de los españoles VAGOS que atacan a los inmigrantes porque tienen miedo a que le quiten su paguita...

Vosotros si que dais asco.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (31 Dic 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> ¡Pero si no sabe hablar bien el catalán! No se dice _lletrerus_ sino _rètols_.



La cosa es llorar fuerte


----------



## cebollin-o (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Traidores a la patria los ha habido siempre. La burguesía local siempre ha ido en contra del pueblo, claro que si. Cuénteme algo que no sepa.



Por supuesto, no voy a saber mas que usted de los trapos sucios de su casa y familia:









El Negro de Banyoles fue enterrado en un país equivocado


El del Negro de Banyoles es uno de los casos más despreciables en la historia del llamado show business etnológico. Abarca 170 años y se desarrolla entre dos




www.lavanguardia.com





(Otro "charnego inadaptado pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes", verdad?)


----------



## cebollin-o (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Pero si los españoles ACTUALES sois los más racistas y xenofobos de la historia...que cojones cuentas historia de hace 100 años...Habla de la situación actual de los españoles VAGOS que atacan a los inmigrantes porque tienen miedo a que le quiten su paguita...
> 
> Vosotros si que dais asco.



... y pese al pasado esclavista no dudáis en llenaros la bocachancla con las palabras "xenofobo" y "racista":









“El Negro” de Bañolas: el guerrero africano al que disecaron, trajeron a España y mostraron como un animal en un museo


La increíble historia del bosquimano “robado” tras su entierro, embalsamado, traído a Europa "enrollado como una alfombra" y convertido en atracción




www.elplural.com


----------



## cebollin-o (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Pero si los españoles ACTUALES sois los más racistas y xenofobos de la historia...que cojones cuentas historia de hace 100 años...Habla de la situación actual de los españoles VAGOS que atacan a los inmigrantes porque tienen miedo a que le quiten su paguita...
> 
> Vosotros si que dais asco.



Usas el termino "charnego inadaptado", pero los racistas xenófobos siempre son los demás:








El catalán, el cuarto motivo de discriminación en Barcelona


El Informe del Observatorio de las Discriminaciones cifra en 53 casos las discriminaciones por motivo de lengua en la ciudad




es.ara.cat


----------



## cebollin-o (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Pero si los españoles ACTUALES sois los más racistas y xenofobos de la historia...que cojones cuentas historia de hace 100 años...Habla de la situación actual de los españoles VAGOS que atacan a los inmigrantes porque tienen miedo a que le quiten su paguita...
> 
> Vosotros si que dais asco.



Nada peor que la actual xenofobia española, verdad?









Ya está aquí la estrella de David para locales castellanoparlantes, versión virtual siglo XXI | Dolça Catalunya


Una entidad subvencionada crea una app para señalar a los comercios que "no te atienden en catalán". La Plataforma per la Llengua és un xiringuito




www.dolcacatalunya.com





A peinar barretinas, majo!


----------



## Señor Ekis (31 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Tú no lo entiendes por ser argentino, si fueras español lo entenderías.
> En España hay varias lenguas oficiales y todas son españolas, cuando hablamos de la lengua del Estado aquí de toda la vida es el castellano.
> Sin embargo en Argentina sólo hay una lengua oficial y es correcto decir español.
> Si fueras español lo sabrías, pelotudo.
> Si tienes alguna duda, consulta el DRAE.



Lo siento pero no, eso es una paletada y solo se usa y se ha promocionado por intereses nacionalistas periféricos.
En Francia, en Italia, en Alemania... también se hablan varias lenguas siendo todas naturales de sus respectivos paises, pero a la lengua común que aglutina a toda la nación se le llama francés, italiano, alemán
Castellano es o bien el español hablado en castilla o bien el idioma en tiempos pretéritos antes e convertirse en lengua franca de la península.


----------



## lucky starr (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Tu eres una puta mierda pincha en un palo, bastardo txacurra.



Jajaja sufre maketo!!


----------



## Akira. (31 Dic 2022)

No entiendo el idioma en el que habla.


----------



## Nagare1999 (31 Dic 2022)

Señor Ekis dijo:


> Lo siento pero no, eso es una paletada y solo se usa y se ha promocionado por intereses nacionalistas periféricos.
> En Francia, en Italia, en Alemania... también se hablan varias lenguas siendo todas naturales de sus respectivos paises, pero a la lengua común que aglutina a toda la nación se le llama francés, italiano, alemán
> Castellano es o bien el español hablado en castilla o bien el idioma en tiempos pretéritos antes e convertirse en lengua franca de la península.



A mí me sigue gustando llamarle castellano, sin importarme el uso torticero que le den los paletonalistas. De hecho el término catalán viene a significar castellano en francés.


----------



## BikeroII (31 Dic 2022)

cebollin-o dijo:


> Nada peor que la actual xenofobia española, verdad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que puta mierda de información fascista cuelgas? A la altura de OKdiario o las Mañanas de Federico.


----------



## Señor Ekis (31 Dic 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> A mí me sigue gustando llamarle castellano, sin importarme el uso torticero que le den los paletonalistas. De hecho el término catalán viene a significar castellano en francés.



En términos estéticos particulares no entro, como si quieres llamarlo carpetovenicus modernensis. Tenia entendido que también es tierra de castillos pero con diferente etimología.

Lo que es innegable es que la preferencia de castellano sobre español es intencionada para negar la idea de España y nación española, o simplemente considerarla un ente artificioso e impuesto en contraste a su "genuina" nación periférica inventada en el siglo XIX (al menos en los términos en los que pretenden usarla).


----------



## elnota (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Analfabeto, la Rioja es un invento del 82...aprende historia payaso castellano.



Komemel raboma ricondeplaya, Ahivalahostia!
Petarrell, manefla, fantasmot!

El español castellano, o el de latinoamérica, inclusive el chabacano de Filipinas, le dá mil vueltas a esos dialectos para paletos, no hay lengua en el mundo más rica, aprende:

Abrazafarolas
Alcornoque
Alfeñique
Arrastracueros
Atarre
Baboso
Barrabás
Barriobajero
Bebecharcos
Bellaco
Belloto
Berzotas
Besugo
Bobalicón
Bocabuzón
Bocachancla
Boquimuelle
Borrico
Botarate
Brasas
Cabestro
Cabezaalberca
Cabezabuque
Cachibache
Cafre
Cagalindes
Cagarruta
Calambuco
Calamidad
Caldúo
Calientahielos
Calzamonas
Cantamañanas
Capullo
Caracartón
Caraculo
Carajaula
Carajote
Carapapa
Carapijo
Cazurro
Cebollino
Cenizo
Cenutrio
Ceporro
Cernícalo
Chiquilicuatre
Chirimbaina
Chupacables
Chupasangre
Chupóptero
Cierrabares
Cipote
Cretino
Cuerpoescombro
Culopollo
Descerebrado
Desgarracalzas
Dondiego
Donnadie
Echacantos
Ejarramantas
Energúmeno
Esbaratabailes
Escolimoso
Escornacabras
Estulto
Fanfosquero
Fantoche
Fariseo
Filimincias
Foligoso
Fulastre
Ganapio
Gandúl
Gañán
Gaznápiro
Gilipuertas
Giraesquinas
Gorrumino
Guitarro
Gurriato
Habahelá
Huelegateras
Huevón
Lamecharcos
Lameculos
Lameplatos
Lechuguino
Letrín
Lloramigas
Longanizas
Lumbreras
Majadero
Malasangre
Malasombra
Malparido
Mameluco
Manegueta
Mangarrán
Mangurrián
Mastuerzo
Meapilas
Mendrugo
Mentecato
Mequetrefe
Merluzo
Metijaco
Mindundi
Morlaco
Morroestufa
Orate
Ovejo
Pagafantas
Palurdo
Pamplinas
Panarra
Panoli
Papafrita
Papanatas
Papirote
Pardillo
Parguela
Pasmarote
Pataliebre
Patán
Pavitonto
Pazguato
Peinabombillas
Peinaovejas
Pelagallos
Pelagambas
Pelagatos
Pelele
Pelma
Percebe
Peterete
Petimetre
Picapleitos
Pichatorcida
Piltrafa
Pinchauvas
Pitañoso
Plomo
Pollopera
Rastrapajo
Rebañasandías
Revientabaules
Ríeleches
Robaperas
Sabandija
Sacamuelas
Sanguijuela
Sinentraero
Sonajas
Sonso
Soplagaitas
Sosco
Tagarote
Tarugo
Tiralevitas
Tocapelotas
Tocho
Tolai
Tontaco
Tragaldabas
Tragalefas
Tuercebotas
Tunante
Zamacuco
Zambombo
Zampabollos
Zamugo
Zángano
Zarrapastroso
Zascandil
Zopenco
Zoquete
Zote


----------



## Deitano (31 Dic 2022)

Hija de puta.
Y todas las balas que se están perdiendo en la guerra de Ucrania, sin pegarle a nadie.


----------



## eclipse242 (31 Dic 2022)

Para darle un bofeton a la puta esta


----------



## sepultada en guano (31 Dic 2022)

eclipse242 dijo:


> Para darle un bofeton a la puta esta



Tu dile bofetó que igual cuela.


----------



## Nagare1999 (31 Dic 2022)

Señor Ekis dijo:


> En términos estéticos particulares no entro, como si quieres llamarlo carpetovenicus modernensis. Tenia entendido que venia de Gotlandia (de ahí Cataluña), que también es tierra de castillos pero con diferente etimología.



Simplemente traduce castellano al idioma francés: _châtelain. _Es una explicación sencilla y elegante, tiene sentido geográfico y no es incompatible con lo de gothland, que como bien dices también podría ser la raíz de castellano o castilla. Al final para los franceses los catalanes eran los castellanos que viván al sur de los Pirineos. Los vascos en cambio siempre han sido diferenciados como pueblo, y lógicamente tienes muchas peculiaridades culturales, empezando por el idioma vasco, auténtica joya cultural española de la que las políticas masónicas de oposición y enfrentamiento nos dificulta enorgullecernos a muchos españoles. Viva España carajo.


----------



## Señor Ekis (31 Dic 2022)

Nagare1999 dijo:


> Simplemente traduce castellano al idioma francés: _châtelain. _Es una explicación sencilla y elegante, tiene sentido geográfico y no es incompatible con lo de gothland, que como bien dices también podría ser la raíz de castellano o castilla. Al final para los franceses los catalanes eran los castellanos que viván al sur de los Pirineos. Los vascos en cambio siempre han sido diferenciados como pueblo, y lógicamente tienes muchas peculiaridades culturales, empezando por el idioma vasco, auténtica joya cultural española de la que las políticas masónicas de oposición y enfrentamiento nos dificulta enorgullecernos a muchos españoles. Viva España carajo.



Probablemente debido a ser ambos territorios fronterizos ambos respecto a la invasión islamica. Y si, a fin de cuentas ya hay un concepto de Hispania y de identidad común en la peninsula por mucho que quieran negarlo. 
Yo diría que quienes mayor daño al hecho al vascuence original han sido los nacionalistas creando e imponiendo el Batua, haciendo desaparecer esos "vascos" originales y sustituyéndolo por un idioma de laboratorio.
Y si, es una lastima caer en estos dinámicas fratricidas, politizar hasta el color de la mierda y empobrecer y poner trabas absurdas a la gente por luchas sin sentido.. Viva España.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (31 Dic 2022)

XRL dijo:


> si es que ayer mismo,no,antes de ayer,me bajé a tomar un café por la tarde a una zona aquí cerca de cafeterías y se me sentó un colombiano en la mesa de al lado con el que me puse a hablar un rato de los macheteros allí en colombia y tal xD
> 
> macheteros-españoles-españolas que me decía que aquí no pueden ligar,que no les pueden decir piropos a las españolas xD
> 
> ...



Es demencial el retraso que se gasta la peña. Franco tendría que haber hecho una limpieza al nivel de Tito Adolf, menos gilipolleces tendríamos que aguantar.


----------



## cebollin-o (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Que puta mierda de información fascista cuelgas? A la altura de OKdiario o las Mañanas de Federico.



...nazionalista catalán haciendo uso de la palabra comodín "fascista"









Xenófobos lingüísticos: así convierten el idioma en un problema en Cataluña


El histérico activismo identitario de una minoría de catalanes —la excepción— está consiguiendo que lo que no es un problema en Cataluña se convierta en uno




blogs.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Larata (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



Vete a tomar por el culo sorbelefas.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (31 Dic 2022)

La nazi que regurgite lo que quiera pero que mire su DNI tres veces al día, que para su problema ne han dicho que es hand of saint


----------



## alas97 (31 Dic 2022)

Son una secta.


----------



## naburiano (31 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Porque una es el origen de la otra. Porque España es el resultado del genocidio y la conquista a sangre y fuego de las minorías. Básicamente porque los españoles le dais mucho asco...a toda la humanidad.



Vaya cacao que tienes. Traidor.


----------



## Tatzenkreuz (5 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Primeramente el origen del "castellano" como fuente escrita se dio en Navarra, cuando la península ibérica era barbarie y derroción, pero como tantas cosas los españoles os lo apropiasteis.
> 
> Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará en euskera o inglés los paletos españoles como usted no se enteraría de nada.



El origen del castellano como fuente escrita se dio en Valpuesta, provincia de Burgos, subnormal analfabeto.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (5 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Primeramente el origen del "castellano" como fuente escrita se dio en Navarra, cuando la península ibérica era barbarie y derroción, pero como tantas cosas los españoles os lo apropiasteis.
> 
> Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará en euskera o inglés los paletos españoles como usted no se enteraría de nada.



Ya llego el meacolonia. 
Vamos que gracias a navarra podemos escribir en castellano no? 
Te sientes inferior reconocelo no pasa nada estas entre amigos. 
El unico paleto que hay aqui eres tu ignotante e indocumentado .


----------



## BikeroII (5 Ene 2023)

Tatzenkreuz dijo:


> El origen del castellano como fuente escrita se dio en Valpuesta, provincia de Burgos, subnormal analfabeto.



Ah si, perdona que Burgos también perteneció al Reyno de Navarra.

Jaja... inútil.


----------



## Tatzenkreuz (5 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Ah si, perdona que Burgos también perteneció al Reyno de Navarra.
> 
> Jaja... inútil.



Condado de Castilla, señor mongolo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (5 Ene 2023)

La verdad es que se está buscando la hostia ella solita, Se ha llegado a un punto que esto solo se va a resolver a base de hostias

Es más igual hay que quedarse con la tía, saber donde vive, sus rutinas diarias para una vez pasado un buen tiempo y saber que ha estado haciendo lo mismo a mucha gente para cogerla un día (repito despues de mucho tiempo para que nadie te pueda relacionar con ella) por la espalda y ahogarla con una cuerda, escondes el cadaver para que tu ADN desaparezca del lugar del crimen y donde dejas el cadaver cuanto mas tiempo pase mejor

Luego sigues haciendo vida normal y no comentas absolutamente nada para que nadie sospeche que has sido tú, te aseguro que sus compañeros de armas se acojinaran porque si alguien vuelve a lo mismo pues se vuelve a aplciar el mismo protocolo poco a poco se iran acojonando más


----------



## Gatoo_ (5 Ene 2023)

Saco de papas dijo:


> En que idioma habla la subnormal esa? parece de gibraltar.



Habla claramente en polaco.


----------



## naburiano (5 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Ah si, perdona que Burgos también perteneció al Reyno de Navarra.
> 
> Jaja... inútil.



Bueno, como eres escoria etarra, vas a mi lista de ignorados.

Imbécil.


----------



## KUTRONIO (5 Ene 2023)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> El español es la lengua materna de más de un 70% de los Barceloneses y la oficial del Estado, así que un respeto, que igual los inadaptados son los nacionalistas que pretenden volver al monolinguismo que había en Cataluña en 1880 cuando eso ya no es posible. El bilingüismo es irreversible y lo mejor que pueden hacer es aceptarlo y no avanzar en conflictos lingüísticos estériles que no conducen más que al odio, al resentimiento y a la confrontación social.
> El caso de Irlanda es paradigmático al respecto, por mucho intento de promover el gaélico en las últimas décadas y a pesar de la independencia de UK, el inglés sigue siendo la lengua preferida por la mayoría de los ciudadanos en Eire.



Además de eso, probablemente una de las claves del proceso de independencia de Irlanda fue dejar aparcado a un lado el idiona gaélico porque si no les hubiera jugado en su contra


----------



## EL BRAYAN (5 Ene 2023)

In brick we trust dijo:


> Nacionalista hiperventilada acosa al trabajador de un centro social por tener tres carteles donde pone «aquagym», «pistas 1-2-3-4» y «tortilla de patatas 10 euros».



Escribiendo en español en ESPAÑA. ¿ Pero dónde cojones vamos a ir a parar ? Jajajajajaja…puta zumbada.
Qué poquitas cosas tiene que hacer la lazi Charo como para ir a dar por el culo de esa manera.
Otra subnormal que va a morir igual de española que ha nacido después de pasar toda su miserable e inútil vida rabiando como una perra.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (5 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Castellano inadaptado regentando un lugar público pagado con los impuestos de todos los catalanes. Su obligación es ponerlo en las dos lenguas.
> 
> Charnego inadaptado. Nada nuevo.



El inadaptado eres tú. En ESPAÑA se pone en español,subnormal ,que vas a morir igual de español que has nacido después de pasar toda tu puta vida ahogándote en bilis.


----------



## Jose (5 Ene 2023)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> a tomar x culo el hilo jajjajajjajj a mamar hezpañordos



Recuerda que un indepe catalán. No es otra cosa que un madrileño de provincias.. 

Probablemente la Charo se apellida García. 

Los problemas de esta artista son imaginarios no reales, entiende perfectamente lo que pone en los carteles, pero ella quiere el suyo en catalán. 

Porque le han enseñado por tele3 que si no ve las cosas escritas en catalán, la están ofendiendo, está perdiendo la batalla por la independencia y no sé qué más de la República. 


Son este tipo de personas desequilibradas las que son capaces de llevar a la sociedad a un enfrentamiento. Véase Ucrania. Ucrania está en guerra por idiotas como esta. 

Siempre hay algún hdpt que sabe aprovechar la ira de los idiotas. 


No seamos idiotas, 

Saludos,


----------



## BikeroII (5 Ene 2023)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> El inadaptado eres tú. En ESPAÑA se pone en español,subnormal ,que vas a morir igual de español que has nacido después de pasar toda tu puta vida ahogándote en bilis.



A ver, cuando más pisoteeis las seña de identidad de los pueblos será peor para vosotros.

No te das cuenta que cada vez que España ha pasado el rodillo se ha vuelto contra vosotros?

De donde te crees que viene el odio visceral que os tienen en todo el orbe?

Al final los territorios históricos somos cuatro gatos. Pero en Suramerica se está derribando todo monumento que recuerde al imperio español. Y no, no son los comunistas. Habéis tenido siglos para rehacer lo destruido. En vez de eso os empecinado en afianzar la idea de la conquista. Pues muy bien. Quien siembra vientos recoge tempestades.

El genocidio y el asesinato, muchas veces cainiano, está instaurado en lo mas profundo del ADN de los españoles. Reconocer vuestros errores y pedir perdón es el primer pasopara la reconciliación de los pueblos.


----------



## Jose (5 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Primeramente el origen del "castellano" como fuente escrita se dio en Navarra, cuando la península ibérica era barbarie y derroción, pero como tantas cosas los españoles os lo apropiasteis.
> 
> Me expreso en castellano porque si me expresará en euskera o inglés los paletos españoles como usted no se enteraría de nada.



Que cosas, 
Ahora EH Bildu, no es que se apropie del castellano y lo borre. Es que se ha apropiado de toda Navarra, digo Nafarroa , pero callan como putes.

Si te expresases en euskera chapucero, te entenderían 4 gatos. Porque son 4 gatos obcecados quienes lo hablan. El euskera no es ninguna lengua de utilidad. Es una ideología. 


Habla en inglés si quieres, que se reirán de ti por la calle, pero por lo menos aprovecharás más el tiempo. 

Venga, dale duro. 


Lo que hay que aguantar.


----------



## BikeroII (5 Ene 2023)

Jose dijo:


> Que cosas,
> Ahora EH Bildu, no es que se apropie del castellano y lo borre. Es que se ha apropiado de toda Navarra, digo Nafarroa , pero callan como putes.
> 
> Si te expresases en euskera chapucero, te entenderían 4 gatos. Porque son 4 gatos obcecados quienes lo hablan. El euskera no es ninguna lengua de utilidad. Es una ideología.
> ...



Lo que tú quieras pero en cualquier país del mundo con varios idiomas, lo normal es expresarte de manera natural en Todos los idiomas del país, en funcion de la coyuntura.

Pero vosotros, oís a un catalán hablar con otro en catalán y os hierve la sangre. "Esto es España y se habla en español ostias ""Viva Franco, viva Cristo Rey"
*
Sois tan ignorantes que como habéis sido incapaces de hablar un segundo idioma*, que lo hablen otros os come por dentro. Lo veo constantemente a lo nacionalistas españoles.

Paletismo español que fuera de las fronteras de España es ridículo.


----------



## macready (5 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Lo que tú quieras pero en cualquier país del mundo con varios idiomas, l*o normal es expresarte de manera natural en Todos los idiomas del país, en funcion de la coyuntura.*



¿Lo normal en el mundo de la piruleta? ¿cuantos añitos tienes?


----------



## Sonico (5 Ene 2023)

Mas Pauer dijo:


> Cuando seaís minoría y se implante la Sharia, te acordarás de tus hermanos del sur.



¿Acordarse dices?. Esta gente tiene lo justito para no cagarse encima.


----------



## Jose (5 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Lo que tú quieras pero en cualquier país del mundo con varios idiomas, lo normal es expresarte de manera natural en Todos los idiomas del país, en funcion de la coyuntura.
> 
> Pero vosotros, oís a un catalán hablar con otro en catalán y os hierve la sangre. "Esto es España y se habla en español ostias ""Viva Franco, viva Cristo Rey"
> 
> ...



No.

Que te digo, que el euskera no lo hablan ni 90.000 personas.
Eso no es un idioma, es una secta.

Y no puedes pretender que por 90.000 personas, otros 47.000.000 tengan que perder el tiempo en aprenderlo.

No es ni razonable ni democrático.

Y lo peor de todo.. No puedes permitir que unos caciques venidos a más,pongan el euskera en el centro del sistema educativo y la administración haciendo perder el tiempo y el dinero a todo el mundo.

Lo mismo para el catalán.

El que quiera perder el tiempo con estas causas perfecto, que se lo pague de su bolsillo.

El resto castellano e inglés para poder emigrar de España.


----------



## Sonico (5 Ene 2023)

macready dijo:


> ¿Lo normal en el mundo de la piruleta? ¿cuantos añitos tienes?



Su padre cometió el error de comprarle un móvil cuando aún no sabia diferenciar una silla de una polla. Creo que no pone mucha atención donde se sienta.


----------



## Descuernacabras (5 Ene 2023)

Los paletos indepes haciendo gala, una vez más, de sus evidentes taras mentales. Nada nuevo. Menuda secta de svbnormales son.


----------



## macready (5 Ene 2023)

Sonico dijo:


> Su padre cometió el error de comprarle un móvil cuando aún no sabia diferenciar una silla de una polla. Creo que no pone mucha tención en lo que se sienta.



Han conseguido un hibrido interesante en el i+d catalan y la fabrica de amenizadores de foro del amado lider, mezcla entre indepre clasico y feminista de pikara magazine.


----------



## BikeroII (5 Ene 2023)

Jose dijo:


> No.
> 
> Que te digo, que el euskera no lo hablan ni 90.000 personas.
> Eso no es un idioma, es una secta.
> ...



Como si lo quiere hablar 1 persona. Los paletos españoles no soportas la diversidad cultural propia e histórica dentro de vosotro territorio.

Los españoles estáis abocados a la desaparición pero por selección natural. Darwing fue un fenómeno, con vosotros lo bordó. Y de veras, le hacéis un favor a la humanidad.

Vuestra sangre y vuestro linaje derroido morirá con vuestro 1 hijo, gracias a Dios.


----------



## Jose (5 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Como si lo quiere hablar 1 persona.
> 
> Los españoles estáis abocados a la desaparición .



Creo que ya está todo dicho. 

Te pongo en el ignore por mal troll y peor persona... 

Eres muy faltón . 

Venga hasta otra.


----------



## Javiser (5 Ene 2023)

Esta gente tiene mucho tiempo libre para ir dando por culo y demostrar su tara mental


----------



## Javiser (5 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Como si lo quiere hablar 1 persona. Los paletos españoles no soportas la diversidad cultural propia e histórica dentro de vosotro territorio.
> 
> Los españoles estáis abocados a la desaparición pero por selección natural. Darwing fue un fenómeno, con vosotros lo bordó. Y de veras, le hacéis un favor a la humanidad.
> 
> Vuestra sangre y vuestro linaje derroido morirá con vuestro 1 hijo, gracias a Dios.



Lo gracioso es que eso lo dice un vasco.......invadidos por moros, que son los únicos que tienen hijos allí 


Venga, amigo vasco, suerte en tu terruño.

Pd: consejo gratis de hoy : olvidate del vasco que está ya muerto, y vete pensando en aprender árabe, que te va a venir mejor


----------



## BikeroII (5 Ene 2023)

Jose dijo:


> Creo que ya está todo dicho.
> 
> Te pongo en el ignore por mal troll y peor persona...
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias de verdad. A ver si el resto sigue tu camino y me dejáis contestar en paz.

Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente.

Respecto a los insultos solo me pongo a vuestra altura. Es mu fácil insultar detrás de un teclado.

Buena suerte.


----------



## BikeroII (5 Ene 2023)

Javiser dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que eso lo dice un vasco.......invadidos por moros, que son los únicos que tienen hijos allí
> 
> 
> Venga, amigo vasco, suerte en tu terruño.
> ...



No de verdad, solo os engañais a vosotros. Los invasores y dañinos sois vosotros. Es con vosotros los españoles con los que hay que confrontar.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (5 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> A ver, cuando más pisoteeis las seña de identidad de los pueblos será peor para vosotros.
> 
> No te das cuenta que cada vez que España ha pasado el rodillo se ha vuelto contra vosotros?
> 
> ...



Jajajaja…¡ pero que tonto eres ,coño ! Vete a tomar por culo,payaso. ¡ ARRIBA ESPAÑA !


----------



## BikeroII (5 Ene 2023)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Jajajaja…¡ pero que tonto eres ,coño ! Vete a tomar por culo,payaso. ¡ *ARRIBA ESPAÑA* !


----------



## Javiser (5 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> No de verdad, solo os engañais a vosotros. Los invasores y dañinos sois vosotros. Es con vosotros los españoles con los que hay que confrontar.



Si, si, si, si ... De verdad, te lo digo en serio, vete aprendiendo árabe


----------



## Sonico (5 Ene 2023)

macready dijo:


> Han conseguido un hibrido interesante en el i+d catalan y la fabrica de amenizadores de foro del amado lider, mezcla entre indepre clasico y feminista de pikara magazine.



Bueno, estos Go-go's dan más juego que los de "Me ha llamado mi ex-novia" o "Quieren follarme", la verdad.
Vamos, para mi gusto sí, aunque ya sabes que el tema amoroso tiene su público fiel. Desde El Medievo" en la boca de Los Juglares, hasta el presente en pantallas plegables, la jodienda no tiene enmienda.


----------



## Sonico (5 Ene 2023)

Javiser dijo:


> Si, si, si, si ... De verdad, te lo digo en serio, vete aprendiendo árabe



Donde vivo ya dan clases... ¡¡¡Y pagadas porl ayuntamiento!!!


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (5 Ene 2023)

Psiko-charo a ignorar y evitar a toda costa.


----------



## Sonico (5 Ene 2023)

Javiser dijo:


> Si, si, si, si ... De verdad, te lo digo en serio, vete aprendiendo árabe








Ciberbloc







genil.dipgra.es


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (5 Ene 2023)

Letrerus    

Menuda puta SUBNORMAL

A mi una se me dirige de esa manera venga con las intenciones que venga y le cierro las puertas conmigo dentro.


----------



## Guillotin (5 Ene 2023)

butricio dijo:


> Señora,no se que cojones habla,creo que me dice algo de los carteles.
> 
> Estan en ESPAÑOL señora,en ESPAÑOL.



Ella insiste en que están en castalla.


----------



## Centinela (5 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Joputa castellano cuando se os confronta os revolveis como culebras...joderos que he venido para quedarme.




Y tanto que te vas a quedar.


----------



## Centinela (5 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Bueno, malnacido español, sois capaz de eso y mucho más. No solo lo conocemos los territorios históricos, sino allí donde un español ha puesto su pezuña. El genocidio y el exterminio de las minorías os acompaña allí donde vais.
> 
> Español, el mundo os odia por motivos más que sobrados. Vuestra fama os precede.




Sólo has dicho una verdad en todo tu gruñido, y es que los españoles somos capaces de todo. Por lo demás, fíjate cuánto genocidio y exterminio cometemos que todavía tenemos que aguantar a separatistas cansinos como una mosca cojonera y molestos como una almorrana. 

Y en cuanto a que el mundo nos odia, se nota que has viajado poco.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (5 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


>



¡ Uy ,sí,mira tú ! Jajajajajajaj…me la suda ,
*¡ ARRIBA ESPAÑA !* y al que no le guste,tiene 3 salidas : por tierra,mar y aire.


----------



## BikeroII (5 Ene 2023)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> ¡ Uy ,sí,mira tú ! Jajajajajajaj…me la suda ,
> *¡ ARRIBA ESPAÑA !* y al que no le guste,tiene 3 salidas : por tierra,mar y aire.



Vete tú de mi patria invasor.


----------



## BikeroII (5 Ene 2023)

Centinela dijo:


> Sólo has dicho una verdad en todo tu gruñido, y es que los españoles somos capaces de todo. Por lo demás, fíjate cuánto genocidio y exterminio cometemos que todavía tenemos que aguantar a separatistas cansinos como una mosca cojonera y molestos como una almorrana.
> 
> Y en cuanto a que el mundo nos odia, se nota que has viajado poco.



Pregúntale a los mejicanos a ver lo que piensan de España. O a los peruanos, o guatemaltecos...

No hay un solo palmo de tierra donde España haya derramado sangre de inocentes por el oro y el resto de sus riquezas.

Están realizando un "danmatio memoriae" derribando estatuas y todo símbolo que recuerde los genocidios de España. Mucho si, os quieren mucho...

*El 12 de octubre se celebra el día de la raza, el día que se inició el genocidio español y la resistencia indígena en esas tierras.*

Ah por no hablar de los Países Bajos o Filipinas.


----------



## Centinela (5 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Siempre justificais los crímenes que habéis cometido con los 900 asesinados por ETA. Si ETA no hubiera existido, os la hubierais inventando.
> 
> Que manera más injusta de borrar vuestro pasado genocida.




El asunto es que ETA SÍ existió. Es un hecho. Si se hubiera inventado una ETA si no hubiera existido de verdad es algo que entra dentro de lo hipotético. Es decir no se puede saber.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (5 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Vete tú de mi patria invasor.



Narnia es tu patria,pasmao,que vas a morir igual de español que has nacido. Mira tu DNI y tu pasaporte,mongolo.


----------



## Centinela (5 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Pregúntale a los mejicanos a ver lo que piensan de España. O a los peruanos, o guatemaltecos...
> 
> No hay un solo palmo de tierra donde España haya derramado sangre de inocentes por el oro y el resto de sus riquezas.
> 
> ...




Lo de las estatuas es fruto de la agenda a implantar. Antifa y Black Lives Matter son sus estandartes. Allí pretenden borrar la historia, seguramente para que se pueda volver a repetir. También tienen una táctica muy recurrida por los nacionalistas, falsear o inventar la historia. Pero no hay más cera que la que arde, y la huella de España en el mundo es inconmensurable, por muchas estatuas que derriben no podrán borrar esa huella, ni quemar todos los libros aunque quisieran, y aun quemándolos tenemos internet. 

Respecto del genocidio que supuestamente hicieron los españoles en la conquista, no creo ni que tú mismo te lo creas, ya que como mantra podrá usarse por los múltiples enemigos del país, pero no supera el más mínimo ejercicio de veracidad. Fíjate tú si hubo genocidio que por eso en hispanoamérica no queda ni un indigena ni ningún mestizo, aquello parece la finlandia americana, todos blancos y rubios.


----------



## Centinela (5 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Malnacido español, La Rioja es un puto invent que tiene cuatro putos días. Desde el 82. Cuando os inventasteis la bandera, el himno el traje regional y la identidad ficticia.
> 
> Navarra tiene más historia que la puta España payaso.




Odio + Supremacismo


----------



## Centinela (5 Ene 2023)

opilano dijo:


> Nacionalismo es fascismo. Todas las banderas no son mas que trapos de colores, creadas para que anormales se entretengan matándose entre ellos.




Nacionalismo sólo es fascismo. Esta frase la cantan Los Muertos de Cristo en la canción Castillo de Papel.


----------



## BikeroII (5 Ene 2023)

Centinela dijo:


> El asunto es que ETA SÍ existió. Es un hecho. Si se hubiera inventado una ETA si no hubiera existido de verdad es algo que entra dentro de lo hipotético. Es decir no se puede saber.



ETA fue una lacra para todos. Un daño irreparable para muchas víctimas inocentes. Unos asesinos que deben de pudrirse en las cárceles. Sólo te puedo decir eso.

Lo que también me parece injusto es utilizarlos eternamente para a los demás meternos en el mismo saco.


----------



## opilano (5 Ene 2023)

Centinela dijo:


> Nacionalismo sólo es fascismo. Esta frase la cantan Los Muertos de Cristo en la canción Castillo de Papel.



Es lógico que alguien haya puesto música a algo tan constatable.


----------



## atpc (5 Ene 2023)

Exigen mucho, luego la obligatoriedad de que las señales de tráfico en Cataluña al menos estén en castellano.. ya si eso para otro día, no?
Las lenguas están para entenderse no para confrontar ni politizar a la gente.

"Lletrero" dice la subnormal esta de los cojones!!!
Me apuesto lo que queráis que la lengua materna de la tipeja es el castellano.. tócate los huevos!


----------

